# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Kryepeshkopi Anastas ende pret nënshtetësinë shqiptare

## Arrnubi

Antishqiptari 

PER HIR TE PERENDISE, JEPINI NJE PASAPORTE!

Sokol Balla


15 vjet, pasi Janullatos kalo15 vjet, pasi Janullatos kaloi për herë të parë kufirin e jugut si misionar, nën bekimin e Ramiz Alisë dhe Ylli Popës, 12 vjet pas dështimit të Berishës për ta përzënë me Kushtetutë në dorë, sot ende kambanat po bien përgjatë klonit. Fatkeqësisht në misionin e tij për të zhdukur këtë klon, kryepeshkopi Anastas ka dështuar. Por ka fituar Shqipëria 

Janullatos, një njeri i lëçitur dhe shumë fetar, natyrisht nuk mund të mësonte kaq shpejt shqip dhe për më shumë i duhej të njihte mirë shqiptarët. Dhe për këtë, i duhej kohë. Shumë shpejt pas mbërritjes së tij në Tiranë, më 1994, një mazhorancë e tërë hartoi një Kushtetutë, vetëm e vetëm që ta përzinin atë nga Shqipëria. Por kjo shënoi edhe fitoren e parë politike të Janullatos. Kushtetuta u rrëzua në referendum dhe shumë analistë të pavarur fajësojnë për këtë, pikërisht nenin që kërkonte që Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale të drejtohej siç kërkonte tradita, nga një kryepeshkop shqiptar. Edhe sot e kësaj dite, ky është një debat i pazgjidhur, çka i detyrohet një statuti të kishës ortodokse, që në vitet 50-të por edhe më herët, që në vitet 1918- 1923 i kërkonte sinodit një gjë të tillë. Kjo është ndasia e madhe që ende vazhdon sot tek ortodoksët shqiptarë, më e ashpër në Amerikë, ku në një rrugë të Bostonit jugor gjenden tri kisha, njëra me Nolin, tjetra me grekët dhe e treta, që bëhet me atë që është më i fuqishëm dhe me influencë për momentin. Dhe natyrisht që nuk bëhet fjalë për influencë fetare, por politike. Sot edhe në këtë pikë Janullatos është më i forti. Sot kundërshtari i tij më i fortë i dikurshëm, promotori i Kushtetutës anti-Janullatos, ka marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera me Athinën zyrtare, si rrjedhim edhe me Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale (Shqiptare?). Bile kaq të mira janë marrëdhënien me Athinën, sa çështja e varreve të grekëve, siç pohon vetë Janullatos, është tashmë në përfundim e sipër dhe se marrëveshja do të nënshkruhet shpejt mes dy qeverive. Një pohim i jashtëzakonshëm, që ende nuk ishte bërë nga të dy kryeqytetet. Kjo tregon edhe njëherë influencën e madhe të zotit Janullatos. Pa dyshim një influencë politike. Intervista e kryepeshkopit ishte padyshim e rrallë, pasi ne u njohëm me një anë të karakterit personal të zotit Janullatos, që fare pak kishte të bënte me durimin dhe tolerancën që presupozohet të ketë një lider që pretendon se është thjesht shpirtëror. Zoti Janullatos ishte i ashpër dhe i pa kompromis në mbrojtjen e një vartësi të tij, at Vasil Thomollarit të Kosinës, ndërsa edhe më i ashpër në mbrojtjen e kauzës së varreve të dhunuara, duke hequr çdo përgjegjësi të kishës dhe fajësuar për këtë vetëm edicionet e lajmeve. Në fakt, edicionet e lajmeve bënë vetëm detyrën, ashtu si Alfa apo Mega do të bënte në Greqi- ose siç ka bërë- kur priftërinjtë kanë abuzuar me pushtetin dhe poshtë rasës së zezë kanë fshehur gjithë perversitetet e kësaj bote. Bile duke sfiduar edhe lidhjen zyrtare të kishës greke me shtetin, një gjë që nuk ekziston ligjërisht në Shqipëri. Por agresiviteti i zotit Janullatos, mesa duket ishte një shenjë e zbehtë dëshpërimi instiktiv. Më duhet të them, që të mos keqkuptohem, se zoti Janullatos është pa diskutim arkitekti i ringritjes së Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Falë punës, por më shumë autoritetit të tij të padiskutueshëm fetar dhe personal, sot kjo kishë ka shumë besimtarë. Në mesha shqipja flitet gjithnjë e më shumë, kisha është kthyer vërtet siç thoshte Janullatos në intervistën te KLAN, në një faktor të rëndësishëm fetar dhe social, bile edhe ka kontribuar në forcimin e shtetit, si taksapagues i rregullt. Por ala këtu zoti Janullatos më duhet të ndalem pak. Sepse kjo tregon edhe defektin e madh të rrëfimit tuaj. Zoti Janullatos është përgjegjës kryesor për rritjen e Kishës Ortodokse, por paralelisht me të është rritur edhe Shqipëria. Është zhvilluar edhe shoqëria, e cila është tashmë aq tolerante, sa të pranojë që kishën autoqefale ta drejtojë edhe n j ë grek dhe fetar i mirë, boll që ai të mos përzihet në politikë. Shteti shqiptar është vërtet nevojtar, por kam përshtypjen që rroga e babait tim që punon në shtet, do të paguhej edhe pa kontributet e kishës ortodokse, pa kreditë e premtuara por të pa dhëna greke, por ekonomia pa dyshim që do të ecte më ngadalë nëse emigrantët nuk do të sillnin paratë e tyre në Shqipëri. Por po aq i sigurt jam, se nëse ata do të përdoren si kërcënim në shkëmbim të mosmarrjes së pronave të kishës ortodokse, apo hapjes së procesit hetimor për çështjen e varreve, shumë prej nesh do të pranonin të hanin edhe bukë thatë, vetëm e vetëm të mos dilnin keq përballë fqinjëve të tyre ortodoksë grekë. Pikërisht kërcënimet, por më shumë sugjerimet, që jepte Janullatos për zgjidhjen e çështjes së pronave, ishte një gjë që nuk e kapërdiva dot poshtë. Kryepeshkopi ankohej se përse nuk ktheheshin pronat pa dokumente dhe pa vendime gjykate, në emër të jetëgjatësisë së këtyre pronave, përtej jetëgjatësisë së administratës shqiptare. Pra, me fjalë të tjera, dikujt që mund ti teket të thotë se në mes të sheshit Skënderbej, apo diku anash, ka pasur një kishë, shteti të ndërhyjë dhe tia kthejë këto kishës? Pra me fjalë të tjera, Shteti dhe Kisha të kenë një marrëdhënie të posaçme, ashtu si në Greqi? Në mungesë të një sqarimi të mëtejshëm apo problemeve të përkthimit në shqip- jam i sigurt se hirësia e ka dhënë intervistën në greqisht- jam i detyruar të them se këto teza nëse janë të vërteta, fshehin një rrezik të madh. Një rrezik që shqiptarët e kanë dyshuar gjithmonë te drejtimi grek i kishës së tyre ortodokse. Një rrezik që unë vetë nuk e kisha marrë asnjëherë në konsideratë. Dikur mblodha shumë materiale për Anastas Janullatos. Një njeri i jashtëzakonshëm që fliste mbi 13 gjuhë të huaja. Një kapacitet i rrallë në njohuritë e dogmës dhe religjionit. Vetëm rastësia bëri që ai të mos trashëgonte drejtimin e Patrikanës së Stambollit- kishte lindur në Greqi dhe jo në ish-kryeqendrën bizantine, siç e kërkon tradita. Por Janullatos ishte padyshim njeriu i duhur që të sillte rilindjen shpirtërore të ortodoksisë në Shqipëri në nivel religjioz. Dhe padyshim kjo ka ndodhur. Por qenka e vështirë të dallosh linjën e hollë dhe të kuqe që ndan fenë nga politika, në pozicionin e rëndësishëm që zë Janullatos në marrëdhëniet historike, sociale dhe fetare në të dy anët e klonit të dikurshëm. Në fakt, këto materiale i mblodha për një shkrim, që u botua pikërisht në revistën KLAN. Nga ai shkrim mbaj mend pak gjëra, por ende nuk e kam harruar titullin që i pata vënë: Kambanat bien përgjatë Klonit. Sot 15 vjet, pasi Janullatos kaloi për herë të parë kufirin e jugut si misionar, nën bekimin e Ramiz Alisë dhe Ylli Popës, 12 vjet pas dështimit të Berishës për ta përzënë me Kushtetutë në dorë dhe tetë vjet pas atij shkrimi timit të parë për Kryepeshkopin Anastas, e vetmja gjë që nuk ka ndryshuar, është simbolika e atij titulli: Sot ende kambanat po bien përgjatë klonit. Fatkeqësisht, në misionin e tij për të zhdukur këtë klon, kryepeshkopi Anastas ka dështuar. Por ka fituar Shqipëria. Ka fituar ringjalljen e një prej feve të saj kryesore, ka fituar besimin se edhe ajo mund të jetojë e pa diskriminuar përbri një fqinji të pasur, aq sa pa frikë dhe me dinjitet mund të kundërshtojë me buzëqeshje tendencat për të aplikuar mbi të, një sistem të vjetruar bizantin të funksionimit të shtetit, apo të shkelë mbi komplekset e së shkuarës me indiferencë. Dhe për hir të Perëndisë, jepini një pasaportë Hirësisë së tij! Tashmë nga ai nuk ka më frikë askush!

Gazeta shqip 2/7/2006

----------


## ORIONI

*Kisha e lirë në shtet të lirë*


Mentor Nazarko

Me deklarimin e ekspertëve shqiptarë rreth ekzistencës së eshtrave të fëmijëve, grave, pleqve në kutitë e vdekjes gjendur në kishën e Kosinës u vërtetua përfundimisht ajo ç’ka kishin shprehur banorë të ndryshëm të zonës, kundërshtuar fuqimisht nga Kisha jonë autoqefale. Në fillim të veprimit të shtetit, pra me hyrjen e prokurorisë në lojë ishin prifti sharlatan i Përmetit, mitropolia e Gjirokastrës, grupime përfaqësuese të kishës, si Këshilli kleriko-laik, etj, ata që reaguan. Pretendimet se akuzat në fjalë bëheshin për të goditur kryepeshkopin Janullatos ishin në fakt në një sintoni të plotë me shkrimet e shtypit grek si ai me origjinë të dyshimtë i Ta Neas, apo me porositë e Papandreut në kongresin e socialistëve apo dhe me reagime të tjera zyrtare greke. Menjëherë pasi prokuroria hyri në kishë, njerëzit e Kishës i bënë presion asaj dhe shtetit duke e lidhur këtë veprim, apo të ashtuquajturat sulme me nënshkrimin e Marrëveshjes së Asocim Stabilizimit, për ratifikimin e së cilës sigurisht na ka pak në dorë Greqia. Askush në organet drejtuese të kishës nuk e vrau mendjen për hollësira të tilla koinçiduese në dukje të parëndësishme. Dje këtyre zërave përveç vetë kryepeshkopit që kishte dhënë intervistë në shtypin grek ju bashkua dhe metropoliti i Korçës, imzot Joan Pelushi, i cili me shumë të drejtë, bëri mbrojtjen e eprorit të tij, por në shtypin shqiptar.
Qëndrimi i njerëzve të kishës, deri në momentin kur ekspertët nuk e kishin thënë fjalën e tyre, mund të ishte i justifikuar. Po tani, që ekspertët, - për koinçidencë të fesë ortodokse-, e thanë këtë mendim mbi bazë shkencore, çdo të thotë Këshilli i Kishës? Pse reagon kryepeshkopi në mbrojtje të priftit të Përmetit dhe pse imzot Pelushi distancohet paksa, duke thënë se në një rast abuzimi të mundshëm, prifti mban përgjegjësi individuale? Kur një veprim është i jashtëligjshëm, Kisha duhet të distancohet menjëherë. Kryepeshkopi, hirësia e tij duhet ta bëjë menjëherë këtë, në mënyrë që të lerë prokurorinë dhe shtetin të veprojë. Ndaj atyre që kanë organizuar një veprim të tillë të shëmtuar si përzierja e eshtrave, apo që e kanë lejuar pa reaguar, duhet vepruar penalisht. Askush nuk thotë se pala greke ka qenë e interesuar të marrë eshtra të tilla të përziera, dhe as se kryepeshkopi dëshiron një gjë të tillë: do të ishte monstruoze ta thoje. Por mungesa e transparencës në kryerjen e një operacioni të tillë që eksperti Meksi e quajti “zhvarrime masive dhe joprofesionale”, etja për para e disa fakirëve të vegjël, përfshi dhe priftin e Përmetit, prodhon dukuri të tilla nga të cilat krerët e lartë të Kishës duhet të distancoheshin urgjentësisht. Dhe sigurisht pa i bërë shantazhe shtetit. Duke ndjekur shembullin e homologëve të vet në Greqi, që nuk kanë reaguar kështu në raste të ngjashme aferash seksuale apo mashtrimi të priftërinjve të tyre. Kryepeshkopi ynë duhet të kujtojë homologun dhe mikun e vet Kristodulos që është distancuar në raste të ngjashme. Kur kjo ndodh në Greqi, ku shteti nuk është tërësisht laik, pra ku nuk gjen zbatim parimi liberal “kishë e lirë, në shtet të lirë”, me çfarë të drejte njerëzit e kishës i bëjnë presion shtetit shqiptar? 

Momenti i dytë, nënshtetësia e Janullatosit
Ndërkohë në përpjekje për të mbrojtur eprorin e tij imzot Pelushi, një nga figurat e ndriçuara të kishës sonë, thotë dje në një intervistë në Gazetën Shqiptare se hirësia e tij ardhjen si kryepeshkop në 1992 e lidhte me kushtin e ruajtjes së Autoqefalisë. Diku më poshtë imzot Pelushi sqaron se kjo do të thotë ta ruash atë dhe nga ndërhyrjet brenda shtetit, dmth nga ndërhyrjet e shqiptarëve, institucioneve apo grupimeve të tjera vendase. Ok, por a mund të mohohet se pas veprës rindërtuese të kryepeshkopit mund të ketë patur përpjekje për të ndërhyrë dhe nga Greqia përshembull, duke nënkuptuar këtu ato ente apo institucione donatore që kishin dhënë para për rindërtimet? Përgjithësisht, ata që japin paratë- në rastin tonë, financimet për rindërtimin e kishave kanë ardhur prej vendit fqinj,- të imponojnë ndonjë diçka siç është rasti i FMN-së, Bankës Botërore, apo dhe shteteve të veçanta. Si shpjegohet që asnjëherë përshembull kryepeshkopi nuk ka akuzuar për ndërhyrje në autoqefali Kishën greke, apo donatorët, por akuzon vetëm shqiptarët? Nuk ka ndonjë rrezik për cënimin e autoqefalisë prej së jashtmi? Përshembull në rastin e kishës maqedonase që përmend imzot Pelushi në intervistën e tij në një të përditshme shqiptare, rreziku vjen nga kisha serbe; pse autoqefalia jonë qenka e imunizuar nga jashtë?
Nga ana e tij në shtypin grek, në një mënyrë jo të drejtë, kryepeshkopi është ankuar për mosmarrjen e shtetësisë shqiptare. Nuk është normal ky adresim: nëse hirësia e tij ka ndonjë ankesë precize ndaj shtetit shqiptar do të ishte më e llogjikshme që ai ta bënte më së pari në shtypin shqiptar. Por dhe këtu kryepeshkopi nuk e vret mendjen për hollësirat e parëndësishme etike si kjo. Ndërkohë ka dhe hollësira të tjera që tejkalojnë kufijtë kombëtarë gjithashtu: pse duhet të reagojë Greqia që ai të marrë nënshtetësinë shqiptare; pse për problemet e tij këtu duhet të mobilizohet shtypi grek; pse për ta mbrojtur atë duhet të vijë Papandreu në kongresin e socialistëve; pse për njoftimet e shtypit të kishës sonë, duhet të marrë në telefon ambasada e vendit fqinj, sic thonë disa miq gazetarë të thjeshtë të televizioneve? Në lidhje me shtetësinë shqiptare të kryepeshkopit kanë reaguar deri dhe zyrtarë amerikanë, që sigurisht e bëjnë këtë pasi pala greke e ka ngritur këtë si shqetësim të kancelarisë së vet në kontaktet me ta. A mund të na shpjegojë hirësia e tij, sepse marrja e nënshtetësisë shqiptare prej tij qenka çështje e kancelarisë greke, madje dhe ndërkombëtare?

Disa hollësira ligjore rreth nënshtetësisë
Dhe le të shkojmë më hollësisht në padrejtësinë e supozuar ndaj kryepeshkopit, për të cilën paskan gisht tre presidentë. Sipas një ligji të 1999, që pasqyron një model perëndimor liberal në çështjet e shtetësive, shtetësia shqiptare merret me dy mënyra kryesore. Ose me aplikim, për shkak të kohëzgjatjes së qëndrimit në Shqipëri, dhe disa kushteve të tjera thjesht formale, ose për merita në favor të kombit shqiptar- vlerësim, i cili bëhet ekskluzivisht prej kreut të shtetit, kompetencë e mbetur prej mbretërve. Nëse në kohën e zotit Berisha, gjithçka trajtohej vetëm në presidencë, pasi ishte në fuqi një ligj i 1958, sot ai bëhet në fillim në institucione të tjera -veçanërisht aplikimi për shkak të qëndrimit në Shqipëri sipas parimit jus solis. Nëse kryepeshkopi do të kishte aplikuar për shtetësi në këto institucione, askush nuk do të guxonte t’ja refuzonte. Por me siguri nuk duhet të ketë aplikuar sipas ligjit, por thjesht ka bërë kërkesë të tijën në nivel miqësor. Për rrugën e dytë, për meritat eventuale të kryepeshkopit në favor të kombit shqiptar, të cilat janë parakusht për marrjen e shtetësisë si meritë nëpërmjet iniciativës së presidentit, ato duhet të vërtetohen. Ai mund ta meritojë këtë certifikatë të presidentit për filoshqiptarizëm- shtetësinë shqiptare- nëse përshembull do të kërkonte shkolla për shqiptarët në Greqi, të drejta për ata shqiptarë që janë përzënë nga Greqia për të vënë lule në varret e të parve apo të kishte ndonjë angazhim tjetër proshqiptar. Nuk ka për fat të keq, megjithëse do të ishim të lumtur që një personalitet i tillë vërtet i ndritshëm kulturor, kryeteologu i Greqisë, dhe i ortodoksisë globale, të ishte mbrojtës i përbotshëm i shqiptarëve. Përkundrazi, me ankesat e veta shpesh herë në shtypin ndërkombëtar dhe për vjedhje të kishave prej kusarësh të vegjël të coroditur, kisha jonë shpall si armik myslimanët dhe i konsideron si dhunim të ortodoksëve. Ndërkaq, lidhur me rolin grek, dikush duhet të shpjegojë se pse megjithëse jozyrtarisht pala greke kërkon që kryepeshkopi ynë të njihet si filoshqiptar i madh, pra të marrë shtetësinë shqiptare për merita të veçanta. Duket paradoksale që kjo palë të thotë: jepjani shtetësinë kryepeshkopit Janullatos, sepse ka merita për kombin shqiptar! Megjithëse informalisht, kjo ndërhyrje e shtetit grek quhet futje hundësh në punët e kishës shqiptare dhe të shtetit shqiptar, që të dy formalisht të pavarur; është cënim i autoqefalisë, paternalizëm jo thjesht i një kishe motër, por i një shteti tjetër. Pse kryepeshkopi ynë nuk ankohet atëherë në Greqi, në zyrat e shtetit grek, në shtypin grek për këtë paternalizëm, ndërsa pa asnjë kompleks zhvillon takime publike të nivelit të lartë me zyrtarët grekë kur ka sulme ndaj kishës në shtypin shqiptar?



Shekulli 04/07/2006
KATEGORIA: Analiza

----------


## Seminarist

Mire thote Nazarko se perse u dashka qe te jete Greqia ajo qe duhet ta shtyje shtetin shqiptar qe ti jepet nenshtetesia Janullatosit, kur ky mendohet te jete i pavarur si brenda dhe jashte vendit!

Mirepo, paralel me kete, si shpjegohet qe, duke supozuar se Kisha eshte e pavarur dhe se askush nga brenda shtetit s'po e nget, provokon e me keq, gjithnje ndodh, sic shihet dhe ne rastin e kesaj teme, qe promotoret dhe me te interesuarit e kritikave te jene ISLAMIKET?

E pare brenda forumit, kjo dukuri eshte e thjeshte, sepse ne te gjithe e dime se cfare vlere  dhe aspirate perfaqeson ORIONI me Arrnubin.




Ne lidhje me shkrimin e Nazarkos - pasi Balla duke qe si ka SYTE ne Ball - kam keto verejtje:


1. A mund te percaktohet se cfare pergjegjesie ligjore ka prifti ne lidhje me zhvarrimet?


Ka leshuar gje urdher-zhvarrim prifti? A e ka ai nje te drejte te tille, ne rastin e atij fshati? Keto detyrime nuk jane percaktuar asnjehere pergjate gjithe kesaj poterreje, keshtu qe nuk eshte percaktuar as se cfare faji konkret ka prifti.


Nqs prifti ka kryer thjesht detyren per pershpirtjen e personave qe po zhvarroseshin, atehere metropoliti i Korces ka plotesisht te drejte kur e shfajeson priftin e Permetit dhe se ceshtja e pasaktesise profesionale e ligjore mund ti mbetet tjeter kujt pervec priftit.





2. Cfare jane nderhyrjet ne punet e brendeshme te Kishes, qe permend Nazarko?



Nderhyrje ne punet e Kishes jane ato veprime jashte kishtare qe percaktojne formen e menyren e  organizimit administrativ, disiplinor qofte dhe doktrinor te Kishes - GJE QE ne rastin e sulmeve anti-ortodokse nga persona jo + anti-ortodokse, por edhe nga shteti, se ke duhet te kete per Kryepeshkop Kisha dhe se cfare statuti duhet te respektoje eshte DIREKTE anti-autoqefale, NDERSA INVESTIMI (nga jashte ose brenda) nuk i perket kesaj kategorie.


Nqs do flasim per Investimet, nqs duam te investigojme legjitimitetin e atyre te bere ne Kishen Ortodokse, KETE DUHET ta bejme NJEKOHESISHT me investimet e bera dhe ne komunitetet e tjera fetare, respektivisht muslimane sunite dhe katolike. Nuk ka pse njeres ti lejohet investim nga jashte aspak transparent (dmth pa i dhene llogari shtetit), ndersa tjetres jo.



3. Nenshtetesia - perderisa kete e kane marre shume te huaj funksionare ne fete e ndryshme, perfshi ketu dhe disa figura te dyshimta "investitoresh" islamike, nuk ka pse te mos e marre Janullatosi.
Nazarko nuk provon dot nese kerkimi i nen-shtetesise eshte bere apo jo ne rruge ligjore.





4. Meritat filo-shqiptare te Janullatosit. Po ti analizojme, ketu duhet te jene te aspektit shqiptar - ortodoks, qe kane pra te bejne me fene ne dhe per Shqiperine. Meritat jane te pamohueshme.

----------


## Arrnubi

Mbas joan Pellushit e more ti tani rolin e priftit te dyte mbrojtes ndaj Janullatosit.Si sdoli nga ju kombetar apo rroga e majme?

Une thjesht e solla si artikull jo si besimtar musliman dhe po ta shikosh nuk kam bere asnje komentim nga ana ime.Prandaj mos e hiporlizo biseden sikur artikullin e kam shkruara une.Nese je prift me nivel te larte kuptoje kete.

Seminarsit po ty ta japin nenshtetesine greke meqe je prift?

----------


## Ermal 22

Do ishte me lehte per antaret e tjere sikur kjo teme te mos ish hapur nga myslimane te thekur qe duket sikur i gjuajne keto tema me qellim.

Na u be Janullatos si Papa i orthodhokseve dhe qe po fut vete shqiptaret ne debate te vazhdueshme.
Nuk ka nevoje njeri te thote se ceshtja e tij i perket vetem komunitetit orthodhoks pasi ne nuk jemi shtet orthodhoks. Po sikur ne krye te bashkesise myslimane shqiptare te ish vene nje person i moderuar e shume i dashur arab apo turk. Si do reagonim ne? A do na pelqente qe ne krye te myslimaneve tone te vendosej nje jo shqiptar? Ndoshta Janullatos nxjerr nje dite se ka gjak arvanitasi  :Lulja3:  
Nazarko kritikon me te drejte kur thote



> Nga ana e tij në shtypin grek, në një mënyrë jo të drejtë, kryepeshkopi është ankuar për mosmarrjen e shtetësisë shqiptare. Nuk është normal ky adresim: nëse hirësia e tij ka ndonjë ankesë precize ndaj shtetit shqiptar do të ishte më e llogjikshme që ai ta bënte më së pari në shtypin shqiptar. Por dhe këtu kryepeshkopi nuk e vret mendjen për hollësirat e parëndësishme etike si kjo. Ndërkohë ka dhe hollësira të tjera që tejkalojnë kufijtë kombëtarë gjithashtu: pse duhet të reagojë Greqia që ai të marrë nënshtetësinë shqiptare; pse për problemet e tij këtu duhet të mobilizohet shtypi grek; pse për ta mbrojtur atë duhet të vijë Papandreu në kongresin e socialistëve; pse për njoftimet e shtypit të kishës sonë, duhet të marrë në telefon ambasada e vendit fqinj, sic thonë disa miq gazetarë të thjeshtë të televizioneve? Në lidhje me shtetësinë shqiptare të kryepeshkopit kanë reaguar deri dhe zyrtarë amerikanë, që sigurisht e bëjnë këtë pasi pala greke e ka ngritur këtë si shqetësim të kancelarisë së vet në kontaktet me ta. A mund të na shpjegojë hirësia e tij, sepse marrja e nënshtetësisë shqiptare prej tij qenka çështje e kancelarisë greke, madje dhe ndërkombëtare?


Mesojme se nje nga kushtet qe vete Janullatosi vuri kur erdhi ish qe te ruhej autoqefali e kishesh orthodhokse te SHqiperise. Ne qofte se Janullatos do tregohej tamam burre, ai nuk duhet te kerkoje KURRE nenshtetesine shqiptare pasi cdo komb ka nevoje per njerezit e vet dhe besoj se nje dite do e nxjerrin orthodhoksit tane nje te denje per ta quajtur lider te kishes se tyre. Pikerisht kjo qarravitje per te marre shtetesine e per tu caktuar deri ne vdekje si lider i rthodhokseve shqiptare po kundershton nje nga kushtet qe vete Janullatos vuri, por edhe po shkakton percarje pasi dihet qe Greqia e disa qarqe greke nuk jane si Zvicrra apo zvicerranet [pra te paanshem e pa axhende (ironi)]
Cfare te mendojme ne kur nje artikull te fuqishem rreklamues per te e ka shkruar pikerisht nje nga fajkojte e vorio-epirizmit, Nik Gejxh? Pse duhej Janullatos te pranonte te intervistohej e te lejonte qe nje luftetar kaq i paepur i vorioepirizmit te behej propoganduesi i tij kryesor ne boten perendimore e amerikano-veriore?
Diku me duket eshte shkruar se kur vizitoi diasporen greke ne Amerike Janullatos kerkoi me teper para per me shume shkolla greke ne Shqiperi. Keshtu me kujtohet.

Ju qedini historine dini gjithashtu problemet qe kemi pasur me kishen greke dhe sa apo si ka ndikuar ajo ne ceshtjen shqiptare apo ne identitetin shqiptar. Ndoshta Janullatos mund te thote se nuk ndihem me grek, por disa fakte flasin ndryshe dhe shqiptari me i thjeshte e kupton se zgjedhja e tij ne krye te kishes orthodhokse ngjall ndjenja nga me te ndryshme. Cdo te thoshte Fan Noli apo ndonje simpatizant i tij per keto kohe?

----------


## Smth_Poetic

do kisha deshire te dija a do ta lejonte greku nje prift orthodoks shqiptar te ishte ne krye te kishes greke ?

----------


## Albo

> Janullatos, një njeri i lëçitur dhe shumë fetar, natyrisht nuk mund të mësonte kaq shpejt shqip dhe për më shumë i duhej të njihte mirë shqiptarët. Dhe për këtë, i duhej kohë. Shumë shpejt pas mbërritjes së tij në Tiranë, më 1994, një mazhorancë e tërë hartoi një Kushtetutë, vetëm e vetëm që ta përzinin atë nga Shqipëria. Por kjo shënoi edhe fitoren e parë politike të Janullatos. Kushtetuta u rrëzua në referendum dhe shumë analistë të pavarur “fajësojnë” për këtë, pikërisht nenin që kërkonte që Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale të drejtohej siç kërkonte tradita, nga një kryepeshkop shqiptar.


Edhe sot e  kesaj dite, as vete njeriu qe beri fushate per kushtetuten, ish-presidenti Berisha nuk e di se si referendumi deshtoi. As vete Kryepeshkopi Anastas nuk e di se si referendumi dështoi, pasi siç rrëfen në kujtimet e tij, ai ishte bërë gati për tu larguar nga Shqipëria.

Tani Sokol Balla që merr përsipër të shkruajë për gjëra që nuk i njeh dhe as nuk i kupton sa duhet e quan "fitore politike të Kryepeshkopit", kur ky i fundit merret aq shumë me politikë sa nuk u kthen përgjigje kritikëve të tij të shumtë. Të të jap edhe unë një arsye tjetër përse ai referendum dhe ato mijëra përpjekje për të larguar Kryepeshkopin kanë deshtuar në këto 15 vjet? Sepse prania e Kryepeshkopit Anastas në Shqipëri është Vullneti i Vetë Perëndisë, Kryepeshkopi është vetëm "një qiri i ndezur para ikonës së Krishtit", siç citohet të ketë thënë vetë Kryepeshkopi.




> Edhe sot e kësaj dite, ky është një debat i pazgjidhur, çka i detyrohet një statuti të kishës ortodokse, që në vitet ’50-të por edhe më herët, që në vitet 1918- 1923 i kërkonte sinodit një gjë të tillë. Kjo është ndasia e madhe që ende vazhdon sot tek ortodoksët shqiptarë, më e ashpër në Amerikë, ku në një rrugë të Bostonit jugor gjenden tri kisha, njëra me Nolin, tjetra me “grekët” dhe e treta, që bëhet me atë që është më i fuqishëm dhe me influencë për momentin.


Prania e Kryepeshkopit Anastas "problem që ndan orthodhoksët"? Të vetmit orthodhoksë që kanë një problem me praninë e Kryepeshkopi Anastas në krye të KOASH janë:

a) Ata orthodhoksë që janë të tille vetëm në emër pasi nuk e kanë shkelur ndonjëherë në jetën e tyre pragun e Kishës dhe nuk kanë as besim dhe as një botë shpirtërore. Këta janë produktet e 50 vjetëve të ateizmo-komunizmit në Shqipëri.

b) Apostatët dhe heretikët e Kishës që e kanë veshur robën e priftit jo për ti shërbyer Perëndisë dhe popullit të tyre, por për ti siguruar vetes përfitime personale. Këta janë heretikët injorantë te kallëpit të Nikolla Markut që nuk di të shkruajë edhe një paragraf në shqip pa gabime, apo apostatet e flakur tej nga Kisha si Fatmir (Foti) Çici, që kujton se ka ngelur Orthodhoksia shqiptare për tu shpëtuar prej një paraziti si ai. Edhe pse nuk ka mbajtur qoftë një meshë në gjuhën shqipe pranë KOASH në Shqipëri, edhe pse e fitoi bursën e shkollës në Athinë me ndihmen e  KOASH dhe vetë Kryepeshkopit, sot fshatari nga Nivica i jep leksione Kryepeshkopit Anastas që është një nga zërat më të respektuar në mbarë botën e Krishterë.

c) Dhe grupi i tretë i atyre që "indinjohen" nga prania e Kryepeshkopit në krye të KOASH janë ata njerëz shpirtzinj që nuk sulmojnë thjeshtë Kryepeshkopin apo personin e tij, sulmojnë vetë besimin Orthodhoks dhe Kishën Orthodhokse. Këta janë ata "islamikë" dhe "papistë" që u vret sytë realiteti shpirtëror i shqiptarëve post-komunizmit. Sulmet e tyre ndaj Kryepeshkopit dhe Kishës fshehin urrejtjen, xhelozinë, cmirën ndaj ringjalljes së besimit në komunitetin orthodhoks, komuniteti i vetëm që vetëqeveriset dhe që është në të njëjtën kohë historia e vetme e suksesit në mbarë tranzicionin shqiptar. 

Sokol Balla që nuk e di asgjë mbi historinë e komunitetit orthodhoks në Amerikë, bën mirë që të mos flasi për gjëra që nuk i njeh nga afër se shkruan budallëqe. Vetëm në këto 2 dekadat e fundit shqiptarët e Amerikës i janë rikthyer kungimit me Kishën Orthodhokse dhe kanoneve të Kishës, pasi falë atij Theofan Nolit që ju e zini në gojë pa teklif, komuniteti orthodhoks është ndarë më dysh dhe ka qënë i fragmentizuar/politizuar për dekada të tëra.

Vetëm 2 javë më parë Sokol Balla e kompani humbën rastin të takonin Peshkopin Nikon Liolin të Dioqezës Shqiptare dhe New England pranë Kishës Orthodhokse të Amerikës, i cili meshoi ne krah të Kryepeshkopit Anastas në Tiranë dhe në krah të Mitropolit Joan në Korçë.




> Si shpjegohet që asnjëherë përshembull kryepeshkopi nuk ka akuzuar për ndërhyrje në autoqefali Kishën greke, apo donatorët, por akuzon vetëm shqiptarët? Nuk ka ndonjë rrezik për cënimin e autoqefalisë prej së jashtmi? Përshembull në rastin e kishës maqedonase që përmend imzot Pelushi në intervistën e tij në një të përditshme shqiptare, rreziku vjen nga kisha serbe; pse autoqefalia jonë qenka e imunizuar nga jashtë?


Edhe Enver Hoxha, fëmijëve në djep u mësonte dy gjëra: si të brohorisnin Parti Enver dhe si tia kishin frikën "armikut (imagjinar) të jashtëm". Sokol Balla pyet se përse nuk duhet tia kemi frikën ndërhyrjes nga jashtë në Kishë? Kush janë këta që kanë ndërhyrë nga jashtë në Kishë në këto 16 vjet? Mos janë gjë ata misionarët amerikanë që kanë jetuar e punuar pranë Kishës me vite të tëra? Mos janë ato ndihmat e mbledhura nga Kryepeshkopi për të ndërtuar kisha, jetimore e mensa për te vobekët? Mos janë ato miliona dollarët që Kisha mblodhi në mbarë botën orthodhokse falë apeltit të Kryepeshkopit për ata refugjatët e ardhur nga Kosova në 1999? Mos është një peshkop arvanitas që me praninë e tij bën të mundur që Sinodi i Shenjtë i KOASH të jetë kanonikisht i pranueshëm?

Sigurisht që Kisha do të reagojë kur gazeta e Duçes në Tiranë me ustallarët e vetë të rregjur bëjnë me faj një prift, Kishën e shkojnë e deri tek Kryepeshkopi për zhvarrimet e eshtrave të ushtarëve grekë në Shqipëri, inisiativë e marrë nga vetë familjarët e viktimave.

Dhe ajo që është kulmi i injorancës shqiptare kur fillojnë e gjykojnë kryepeshkopin është fakti se prania e kryepeshkopit Anastas në krye të Kishës është garancia më e madhe e mundshme, Dhurata nga Vetë Perëndia, që garanton Orthodhoksinë dhe Autoqefalinë e Kishës. Kryepeshkopi Anastas ka kritikë vetëm në Shqipëri, pasi peshkopë, patrikë, krerë kishash jo-orthodhokse, burra shteti dhe akademikë të universiteve më të dëgjuara në botë, nderojnë dhe respektojnë jetën dhe veprën e tij. Kuptohet, ju nuk keni se si ta dini këtë gjë, pasi jeni shumë të zënë për ti bërë gjyqin Kryepeshkopit në faqet e gazetave dhe jo të mësoni dy gjëra më shumë për jetën, veprën dhe titujt që ai mban.




> Sot edhe në këtë pikë Janullatos është më i forti. Sot kundërshtari i tij më i fortë i dikurshëm, promotori i Kushtetutës anti-Janullatos, ka marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera me Athinën zyrtare, si rrjedhim edhe me Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale (Shqiptare?). Bile kaq të mira janë marrëdhënien me Athinën, sa çështja e varreve të grekëve, siç pohon vetë Janullatos, është tashmë në përfundim e sipër dhe se marrëveshja do të nënshkruhet shpejt mes dy qeverive. Një pohim i jashtëzakonshëm, që ende nuk ishte bërë nga të dy kryeqytetet. Kjo tregon edhe njëherë influencën e madhe të zotit Janullatos. Pa dyshim një influencë politike.


Duan të bëhen të gjithë analistë politikë, edhe pse nuk njohin ende abc-në e politikës. Nuk do të ishte më mirë që të lexoje se sa të shkruaje apo të pyesje se sa të bëje monolog me vetveten? Cila është "politika" e Kryepeshkopit Anastas? Përse ish-presidenti Berisha që dikur kërkonte ta përzinte nga Shqipëria sot i shtrëngon dorën dhe e respekton siç duhet kontributin e tij në Shqipëri?

Kryepeshkopi Anastas është një "politikan i madh", nga ata të mëdhenjtë fare bile që do tu nderohet emri për shekuj e jo me vite edhe pas vdekjes. Mirëpo "politika" e Kryepeshkopit është pak më ndryshe nga ajo politika që njeh Sokol Balla. Kryepeshkopi nuk takohet me elektoratin shqiptar vetëm çdo katër vjet kur bëhen zgjedhje, takohet çdo ditë, çdo të dielë, çdo panair, çdo gëzim dhe çdo vajtim që besimtarët orthodhoksë kanë. Kryepeshkopi Anastas nuk kërkon vota në kërkim të disa premtimeve për të mira materiale, ai bën të pamundurën për të siguruar fonde për të ndërtuar kisha, klinika, jetimore, mensa për të vobektët, kopshe për fëmijët, jetimore për jetimët, aktivitete bamirësie për invalidët dhe moral të shëndoshe ungjillor për të gjithë ata që shkelin në pragun e Kishës të dielave. Dhe miqtë e kryepeshkopit nuk i gjen vetëm ne Shqipëri, i gjen edhe në Kosovë që hasën në ndihmën e pakursyer të KOASH në ditët më të vështira të jetës së tyre. Pra me pak fjalë, me shembullin dhe veprat e tij Kryepeshkopi nuk ka shtrenguar vetëm duart e shqiptarëve, ai ka prekur zemrat dhe jetën e atyre njerëzve më të vobektë dhe më të harruar të shoqërisë shqiptare. 

Përse e respekton kryeministri Berisha kryepeshkopin?

[...do ta vazhdoj më vonë]

----------


## Arrnubi

Letër e hapur drejtuar Fortlumturisë së Tij, Anastasious Janulatous, kryepeshkop i Kishës Autoqefale Ortodokse Shqiptare 

http://shekulli.com.al/index.php?pag...e&newsID=97871

Tahir Muhedini

I nderuar z. Anastasious Janulatos, 

Hirësia Juaj, në emër të Partisë për Drejtësi dhe Integrim (PDI) ne Tahir Muhedini, Kryetar, Amos Dojaka, sekretar i përgjithshëm dhe Galip Taho, kryetar i degës së PDI-së Tiranë, pas tentativash të tjera publike, po ju shkruajmë këtë letër të hapur, me qëllimin kryesor të një dialogu të përbashkët për mundësinë e dhënies së kontributit tuaj të vlefshëm në respektimin e të drejtave themelore të njeriut për popullsinë çame, që në një farë mënyre gjendet e harruar midis dy shtetesh ku autoriteti juaj është domethënës. Në dijeni të këtij autoriteti shumëplanësh, dëshirojmë të vëmë në dukje se në dritë vështrimin integrues evropian që partia jonë e ka themelor në programin e saj, juve me popullsinë çame ju lidhin disa elemente domethënës historikë, filozofikë dhe fetarë. 
Fortlumturia juaj, ndërsa ju kërkoni prej 14 vitesh të fitoni të drejtën e shtetësisë shqiptare që të plotësoni një detyrim statusor, por edhe moral të kishës që drejtoni në Shqipëri, atyre, Çamëve por edhe ne personalisht, në vitin 1953 na u hoq në mënyrë kolektive të paprecedent Shtetësia Greke dhe, askush nuk reflekton që kjo padrejtësi të drejtësohet; 
Në anën tjetër, ndërsa ju Fortlumturia Juaj, si hierark i lartë i një institucioni fetar në Shqipëri, gëzoni shtetësinë dhe kombësinë greke, popullsia çame për shkak të besimit të tyre mysliman u persekutuan, vranë dhe përzunë me dhunë të paparë për vite me radhë nga shtëpitë dhe tokat e tyre në vendin nga ju vini dhe gëzoni të drejta të plota dhe sigurisht autoritet të pamasë; Kur ju si zëdhënës i Zotit të të gjithë vdekatarëve në tokë, duke lënë mënjanë pozicionin tuaj të Hierarkut Kishtar në Shqipëri, u shfaqet në krye të iniciativës së shtetit grek, të cilin ne duam ta përcaktojmë parimisht të përbashkët si për ju edhe për çamët, në respekt të të rënëve grekë të luftës italo - greke të zhvilluar në territore shqiptare dhe drejtuat ceremoninë e mbajtur për këtë rast në Këlcyrë. Ne si parti politike shqiptare, jo pa debate të brendshme të forta, e mbështetëm publikisht këtë iniciativë, por me kusht që emancipimi i shfaqur prej nesh të ndiqej dhe në anën tjetër të kufirit, mundësisht edhe nga juve personalisht! Hirësia Juaj, shoqata politike atdhetare “Çamëria”, e mbështetur nga ne si parti politike shqiptare (PDI) organizuam më 25 qershor 2006 një marshim të madh demokratik dhe emancipues, në kufirin shqiptaro – grek me Çamërinë, për të sensibilizuar nevojën e respektimit të të parëve tanë në varrezat e tyre në Greqi, por ndonëse në mijëra, pjesëmarrësit ishin shumë shtetas shqiptarë joçamë. Ju personalisht dhe institucioni juaj kishtar mungoi! Në fakt, aty erdhi vetëm opozitari juaj kishtar i Elbasanit, të cilin gjejmë rastin ta falënderojmë publikisht, por njëkohësisht të themi se jemi përsëri në pritje të reagimit tuaj personal dhe domethënës. Ne besojmë se një zëdhënës i Zotit në tokë nuk duhet të bëjë diferencime të tilla midis njerëzve, qofshin ata shqiptarë apo grekë. Për më tepër që në rastin në fjalë çdo veprim publik është kryer në Shqipëri, ku edhe ju përfaqësoni dhe drejtoni një institucion kishtar fetar. 
Fortlumturia Juaj, Në një prononcim publik tuajin të ditëve të fundit, ju deklaronit se motoja juaj në të gjitha veprimtaritë tuaja publike është filozofia kristiane dhe ne, ndonëse në shumicën tonë i përkasim një besimi tjetër, por duke qenë të kombësisë shqiptare, e cila besojmë se është domethënëse për rastin, duam të theksojmë se po të mbështeteni te kjo filozofi, Ju duhet domosdoshmërisht të mbështesni respektimin e të drejtave themelore të popullsisë çame. Vetë çamët, sipas të gjitha prononcimeve publike, kanë ditur ta falin shtetin e tyre të origjinës (Greqinë) për mëkatin e pafalshëm të vrasjeve më të padrejta duke përdorur pretekse absurde të bashkëpunimit me pushtuesit të vetëm disa personave për të ndëshkuar një popullsi të tërë! Ata, pra çamët dhe ne personalisht si çamë, kërkojmë vetëm të na rikthehen të gjitha mundësitë si të gjithë shtetasve të tjerë grek, pa dallim feje, krahine dhe ideje. Sigurisht për të kontribuar së bashku për ekuilibrin politik, ekonomik, kulturor dhe ndërfetar rajonal. Ne përfitojmë nga rasti të kërkojmë publikisht dhënien e shtetësisë shqiptare për ju Fortlumturia Juaj, por publikisht kërkojmë nga ju personalisht të bëni të njëjtën gjë për ne, në shtetin tonë të përbashkët Greqinë. Ne personalisht, por edhe të gjithë çamët e Shqipërisë nuk kërkojmë më shumë të drejta në Greqi, siç gëzon pakica greke në Shqipëri, shtetësinë, të drejtën e pronës dhe gjuhës. Ne besojmë se ju, duke folur me gjuhën shumëplanëshe të njeriut të Zotit, do të dini të mos bëni diferencime midis nesh dhe atyre, pra çamëve si pakicë në Greqi dhe grekëve si pakicë në Shqipëri. 
Në pritje të përgjigjes tuaj të shumëpritur, 

Sinqerisht, 
Tahir Muhedini, kryetar i Partise Per Drejtesi dhe Integrim (PDI) 
Amos Dojaka, sekretar i pergjthshem i PDI 
Galip Taho, kryetar i deges se PDI-se, Tiranë

----------


## Arrnubi

*Camet, leter Janullatesit: Na ndihmoni * 

E Enjte, 06 Korrik 2006 
Partia per Drejtesi dhe Integrim, perfaqesuese e cameve ne Shqiperi, i ka derguar nje leter Janullatusit, nepermjet te ciles kerkon nderhyrjen e tij per rifituar te drejtat si shtetas greke. Sipas tyre, vete camet, sipas te gjitha prononcimeve publike, kane ditur ta falin shtetin e tyre te origjines (Greqine) per mekatin e pafalshem te vrasjeve me te padrejte ndaj tyre, qe duke perdorur pretekste absurde te bashkepunimit me pushtuesit te vetem disa personave, ndeshkoi nje popullsi te tere kolektivisht! “Ata, pra camet, dhe ne personalisht si qytetare came, kerkojme vetem te na rikthehen te gjitha mundesite si te gjithe shtetasve te tjere greke, ne standarde evropiane dhe pa dallim feje, krahine dhe ideje. Sigurisht, per te kontribuar se bashku per ekuilibrin politik, ekonomik, kulturor dhe nderfetar rajonal, ne perfitojme nga rasti, te kerkojme publikisht dhenien e shtetesise shqiptare per Ju, Fortlumturia Juaj, por po publikisht kerkojme nga Ju, personalisht, qe te beni te njejten gje per ne, ne shtetin tone te perbashket, Greqine”, thuhet ne letren derguar Janillatosit. Ne te njejten kohe, ata i kane kujtuar Janullatosit, se e kane perkrahur ne ceremonine e organizuar ne Kelcyre, ne nder te te reneve greke ne luften e dyte boterore, por nga ana tjeter, kane kerkuar nga Janullatosi te njejten respekt per viktimat e gjenocidit grek ndaj popullates came. “Per te kontribuar se bashku per ekuilibrin politik, ekonomik, kulturor dhe nderfetar rajonal, ne perfitojme nga rasti, te kerkojme publikisht dhenien e shtetesise shqiptare per Ju, Fortlumturia Juaj, por po publikisht kerkojme nga Ju, personalisht, te beni te njejten gje per ne, ne shtetin tone te perbashket, Greqine”, thuhet ne deklaraten e PDI, parti perfaqesuese e cameve. 

http://www.korrieri.com./index.php?s...s&k=10&i=31356

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Përgjigje bodyguard-ve mediatikë të Janullatosit *  

Friday, 07 July 2006 

Nga Kastriot Myftaraj - Në 17 qershor 2006, në ditoren SOT, gjashtë anëtarë të Dhimogjerondisë (këshillit të kishës ortodokse të Korçës) kanë botuar një një replikë me artikullin tim Për Janullatosin feja është vazhdim i politikës me mjete të tjera, që është botuar po në ditoren SOT në 9 qershor 2006.Kolektivi i autorëve ka marrë përsipër të bëjë rolin e bodyguardë-ve mediatikë të kryepeshkopit grek të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, Anastasios Janullatos, çka përbën të vetmen arsye për të cilën ia vlen të merresh me ta. Ata në fillim të shkrimit shprehen: Një fjalë e urtë popullore thotë se dielli nuk zihet me shoshë. Dhe replikuesit bëjnë ide-shosha për të hyjnë në debatin publik shqiptar si shosharë të Janullatosit, duke bërë një shoshë për të mbuluar helenizimin e Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare nga Janullatosi dhe leitnantët e tij, sikurse janë edhe autorët e artikullit në fjalë. 
Shosharët e Janullatosit janë indinjuar shumë për ato që kam shkruar unë për të ashtuquajturit shenjtorë, Shën Kozmain dhe për Shën Joan Vladimirin dhe bëjnë pyetjen retorike: Si mund të flitet keq për Shën Kozmanë e Kolkondasit, i cili u martirizua për mbrojtur popullin besimtar nga konvertimi në fenë e pushtuesit osman. Shën Kozmai në trojet tona hapi me mundime të mëdha shkolla, konvikte, jetimore. Predikoi për të forcuar besimin në Jesu Krishtin dhe përgatiti popullin e shumëvuajtur për sfidat e reja që e prisnin. Si mund të flasësh keq për Shën Joahn Vladimirin, një princ serb që u martirizua në vendin tonë për mbrojtjen e popullit dhe të besimit ortodoks, manastiri i të cilit ndodhet në Kërrabë afër Elbasanit. 
Por, shosharët nuk i përgjigjen fare asaj që kam thënë unë se përse këta dy të ashtuquajtur shenjtorë njihen për të tillë vetëm nga kisha greke dhe aneksi i saj, ajo shqiptare (i ashtuquajturi shën Joan Vladimiri edhe nga kisha serbe) dhe jo edhe nga kishat e tjera ortodokse, ajo rumune, ruse, ukrainase, armene, gjeorgjiane, bullgare, moldovase etj? Përgjigjia është e qartë: Se këta kanë qenë misionarë të helenizmit. Shën Joan Vladimiri qe një princ serb, që u vra duke luftuar kundër bullgarëve në aleancë me bizantinët (grekët), gjë për të cilën e nderojnë grekët. Ndërsa i ashtuquajturi Shën Kozmai qe një murg grek, që u çua si misionar i helenizmit në Shqipëri në kohën që Rusia filloi të nxiste kryengritjet e popujve ortodoksë të Ballkanit të okupuar nga Turqia. Ai njihet si një martir i helenizmit. Ai mund të ketë ndërtuar shkolla, siç thonë shosharët, por në to është mësuar gjuha greke dhe jo ajo shqipe, që ka qenë mallkuar nga ata që e çuan Shën Kozmain në Shqipëri në Shqipëri. Misioni i Shën Kozmait ishte që në trojet shqiptare të përhapej idea e helenizmit, që ato kur të vinte koha t i bashkoheshin Greqisë së Madhe që do të krijohej. Nëse është e vërtetë që Shën Kozmai hapte shkolla, konvikte e jetimore, siç thonë shosharët, ata duhet të na e shpjegojnë se me ç para e bënte këtë gjë. Sigurisht që e bënte me paratë e Rusisë dhe të Patriarkanës greke të Fanarit, që ishte qendra e helenizmit. 
Shosharët mendojnë se ma kanë mbyllur gojën kur thonë: A mos duhet me llogjikën e K. Myftarajt të mos nderohet edhe Shën Ndou në Shkodër meqë është nga Lizbona e Portogalisë, apo Shën Angjelina në manastirin e saj pranë Beogradit meqë është princeshë shqiptare e bija e Gjergj Arianitit sundimtarit të Beratit?! Por, Shna Ndou (Shën Antoni) nuk erdhi në Shqipëri me armë në dorë si ushtaraku serb, i ashtuquajturi Shën Joan Vladimiri, as nuk erdhi që të përhapë në Shqipëri një ide nacionale të caktuar, siç bëri i ashtuquajturi Shën Kozmai me helenizmin, por erdhi gjatë pelegrinazhit që po bënte në Tokën e Shenjtë. Sa për të ashtuquajturën Shën Angjelinën, ajo është një sajesë e Kishës Serbe dhe kjo kuptohet nga fakti se atë nuk e njeh asnjë kishë tjetër ortodokse veç asaj serbe.
Shosharët më kanë zbavitur shumë kur shkruajnë: Artikullshkruesi Kastriot Myftaraj në artikullin e gazetës SOT, denigron edhe një figurë tjetër madhore të ortodoksisë shqiptare, Mitropolin e Korçës Imzot Joanin që është bashkëpunëtori më i ngushtë i Kryepiskopit Anastas. Ata nuk e shpjegojnë se si e kam bërë unë këtë gjë. Unë kam thënë thjesht se personi në fjalë deri në vitin 1990 ka punuar si infermier në spitalin psikiatrik, çka është një çështje fakti. Dhe këtë nuk e kam thënë për denigrim, por për të vënë në dukje diskrepancën (mospërputhjen) e çuditshme midis qenies së Janullatosit si një superintelektual me shumë gjuhë të huaja dhe diploma e doktoratura dhe faktit që ai ka zgjedhur si bashkëpunëtorë (klerikë) njerëz me profil intelektual të ulët. Ky është një fakt. Unë nuk dua që ta fyej këtë mitropolitin tuaj, por kam të drejtë të investigoj për të si për çdo njeri publik. Dhe nga ky investigim më dalin disa fakte shumë kurioze në kontektin e sinjifikimit që kishin gjërat që kohën e komunizmit. Se gjatë diktaturës komuniste, siç e nisin replikën shosharët, një infermier që përdorte elektroshokun në një spital psikiatrik qe një njeri shumë i besuar i regjimit dhe i implikuar në punë të errta. Regjimi komunist e përdorte elektroshokun sipas mënyrave sovjetike, si mjet për të persekutuar intelektualët e papëlqyeshëm, një pjesë të të cilëve i shpallte si të çmendur, gjë për të cilën njeriu të cilit i qe besuar përdorimi i këtij mjeti qe në lidhje të ngushta me Sigurimin e Shtetit. Dhe si ka ndodhur që në 1990, pikërisht ky njeri, që për më tepër qe dhe musliman, të largohej pranë kishës greke në SHBA për të filluar një shkollim teologjik ortodoks, për t u bërë më pas një klerik i lartë ortodoks. Me sa duket paska një lidhje kurioze mes teologjisë ortodokse dhe psikiatrisë së aplikuar të diktaturës komuniste. 
Si është çështja e konvertimit të këtij njeriu, që ka qenë musliman, në fenë ortodokse? Sipas procedurave të kishës ortodokse për këtë gjë lëshohet një dëshmi me shkrim nga prifti që bën pagëzimin. Me sa më rezulton mua ky individ kur shkoi në SHBA pretendoi se qe konvertuar nga musliman në ortodoks në Shqipëri, në kohën e komunizmit, pas ndalimit të fesë, gjë që ngjan e dyshimtë, pasi konvertimi kërkon pagëzimin nga një prift dhe lëshimin e një dëshmie për këtë me dy dëshmitarë. Kush do të guxonte atëhere ta bënte këtë gjë për një njeri që kishte lidhje të tilla speciale me regjimin komunist, kur për gjëra të tilla janë pushkatuar ish-priftërinj? E nëse është bërë kjo në atë kohë mund të bëhej vetëm me dijeninë dhe miratimin e Sigurimit të Shtetit për skema të caktuara të kordinuara me Greqinë. A e kanë pyetur shosharët ish-infermierin e spitalit psikiatrik që sot ia puthin dorën me të cilën dikur drejtonte elektroshokun dhe sot ngre kryqin e bekon njerëzit, se si është kjo çështje? Tash, a e kanë të qartë shosharët se të dhënat e mia nuk kanë dalë nga skutat e kafeneve, siç thonë ata, por nga dosje serioze. Nëse nuk e kanë të qartë ata, e ka të qartë dikush tjetër. Ka disa fakte që nuk mund t i mbulojë shosha e shosharëve. A doni t i hapim këto karta? 
Më tutje shosharët shkruajnë, duke dashur të mbrojnë Janullatosin: Një person i tillë si Kastriot Myftaraj nuk mund të krahasohet, jo vetëm me këto figura të ndritura, por as me priftërinjtë që i konsideron si të pashkollë, sepse nuk e di që në Shqipëri funksionon Akademia Teologjike dhe as ka dëgjuar që apostujt që përhapën ungjillin në të gjithë botën u kthyen nga peshkatarë të thjeshtë në peshkatarë të shpirtrave. 
Që funksionon kjo Akademi Teologjike, gjë që unë e kam ditur dhe nuk kam thënë se priftërinjtë ortodoksë nuk kanë shkollim teologjik, por ajo që kam thënë është se për t u çuar në këtë akademi nuk janë zgjedhur intelektualë me shkollim të lartë, por njerëz mediokër, infermierë dhe karrocierë, si prifti i Kosinës. Dhe këtu shosha u është kthyer shosharëve në boomerang dhe u ka rënë dy herë kokës. Se në rast se funksionon kjo akademi, përse vazhdon rri Janullatosi në Tiranë? Nuk ka dalë nga kjo akademi një njeri i aftë që ta zëvendësojë atë? Se në rast se apostujt që e përhapën ungjillin qenë peshkatarë të thjeshtë, siç thonë shosharët, atëhere përse nuk u vu në krye të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare një njeri i thjeshtë, por na erdhi Janullatosi me argumentin se është shumë i shkolluar? 
Shosharët nuk mungojnë të nxjerrin dhe argumentin magjik që përdorin janullatistët në debat: Zoti K. Myftaraj nuk i përket fesë ortodokse, nuk ka kulturë kristiane dhe fetare dhe nuk ka si të kuptojë se në çvend ngrihen kishat edhe katedralet kur shprehet se nuk duhet ngritur katedralja në qendër të Tiranës. Shtëpitë e Zotit janë ngritur, ngrihen dhe do të ngrihen në sheshet dhe qendrat më impozanta të qyteteve dhe fshatrave tona dhe kështu ndodh për objektet e kultit në të gjithë botën. 
Çudi e madhe me këta janullatistët! Nga njëra anë intelektualë ortodoksë si Aurel Plasari, Pirro Misha, Fatos Lubonja, Maks Velo, Andrea Stefani, Kiço Blushi, Isidor Koti, Kostaq Xoxa, Elsa Ballauri etj., i lejojnë vetes që të shkruajne dhe flasin në media si të duan dhe çfarë të duan për problemet e feve të tjera dhe komuniteteve të tjera fetare, muslimane dhe katolike, ndërsa kur intelektualë me origjinë nga dy fetë e tjera diskutojnë për problemet e Ortodoksisë shqiptare, ortodoksët menjëherë reagojnë duke thënë se ata nuk kanë të drejtë që ta bëjnë këtë. Ta heqin një herë e mirë nga mendja këtë gjë. Sa për çështjen e kulturës sime kristiane dhe fetare, unë kam shkruar tre libra dhe shumë artikuj ku preken dhe çështje fetare, deri edhe teologjike dhe gjithkush mund të gjykojë se deri në ç shkallë i njoh unë këto çështje. Unë Biblën, Ungjijtë dhe Kuranin dhe shume libra të tjera, kam pasur rastin t i lexoj që në kohën kur kultura bazë e dikujt qe manuali i përdorimit të elektroshokut. Si pjestar i një familjeje të islamizuar me forcë nga osmanët, por me traditë kriptokristiane, si shumësia e shqiptarëve muslimanë, unë jam riorientuar nga feja e të parëve, duke menduar se në kushtet e sotme feja më e mirë për shqiptarët është versioni protestant i Krishterimit. 
Katedralja greke në qendër të Tiranës si katedralje serbe në mes të Prishtinës Sa për çështjen e ndërtimit të katedrales ortodokse në qendër të Tiranës, qënia e saj një monument i helenizmit nuk mund të mbulohet me shoshë. Janullatosi donte që ta ndërtonte me çdo kusht katedralen ortodokse në sheshin qendror të Tiranës dhe fillimisht kërkoi ta ndërtonte në truallin e lulishtes në anë të ndërtesës së Bankës të Shqipërisë. Këtë e donte se grekët, ashtu si serbët, ndjekin praktikën që të ndërtojnë tempujt e tyre fetarë në një vend, për të pretenduar më pas se ky vend është një tokë e shenjtë e helenizmit dhe sllavizmit. Duke dashur të ndërtojnë katedralen ortodokse në qendër të Tiranës grekët bënë praktikisht të njëjtën gjë si serbët, të cilët në kohën e Millosheviqit ndërtuan në mes të Prishtinës katedralen e madhe ortodokse sllavone, për të potencuar të drejtën e tyre historike dhe kulturore mbi Kosovën. Idea e Janullatosit dhe praktikisht e qeverisë greke, për të ndërtuar katedralen në Sheshin Skënderbej qe pak si tepër e trashë, kështu që grekët bënë sikur u tërhoqën, duke pranuar që katedralja ortodokse të ndërtohet në sheshin midis selisë së Partisë Socialiste dhe Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, praktikisht në mes të korpusit të ndërtesave qeveritare. Atje ka filluar të ndërtohet një monstër prej betoni, një ndërtim faraonik, që do të jetë një nga tre kishat më të mëdha ortodokse në botë. Kullat e këmbanoreve të saj do të arrijnë në një lartësi të tillë që praktikisht do ta bëjnë atë ndërtesën më të lartë në Tiranë. Vendi ku është ndërtuar, duke parë planimetrinë aktuale të rrugëve dhe ndërtesave rreth saj duket shumë i papërshtatshëm për ndërtesa të këtij lloji që zakonisht duhet të kenë përreth hapësira të mëdha, siç ndodh bie fjala me katedralen katolike, e cila meqë ra fjala do të jetë shumë e vogël në krahasim me homologen ortodokse, pasi në këto vende do të lëvizin turma të mëdha. Atje ku po ndërtohet katedralja ortodokse, atje vendi është i ngushtë, me mundësi të kufizuara parkimi për automjetet dhe përreth ka objekte shtetërore të rëndësisë së veçantë siç janë disa ministri. Por, Janullatosi i ka bërë planet për të siguruar si daljen e ndërtesës në Sheshin Skënderbej, ashtu dhe krijimin e hapësirave rreth saj. Plani është që të blihen dhe të shëmben disa ndërtesa që gjenden mes katedrales ortodokse dhe Sheshit Skënderbej, që do të shpallen të amortizuara, duke përfshirë ndërtesën e Teatrit të Kukllave dhe selinë Partisë Socialiste, së cilës Greqia mund t i japë para që ta ndërtojë diku tjetër. 
Kështu, katedralja ortodokse do të sigurojë dalje në Sheshin Skënderbej, duke e dominuar sheshin si një monstër faraonik prej betoni, në sfondin e së cilës monumenti i Skënderbeut do të zvogëlohet pafundësisht. Grekët i kanë bërë mirë llogaritë. Katedralja ortodokse do të jetë gjëja kryesore që do të godasë syrin e të huajve kur dalin në qendër të Tiranës dhe ajo do të bëhet elementi më impozant i imazhit të qytetit në kronikat e televizioneve të huaja me pamje nga Tirana. Katedralja imponuese do të bëhet dëshmia e padyshimtë për cilindo se tashmë kryeqyteti i Shqipërisë dhe me gjasë territori shqiptar deri tek ai i përket Ortodoksisë, domethënë Helenizmit. Kështu i bëjnë llogaritë grekët dhe Janullatosi si i dërguari i tyre në Tiranë. Prandaj, para se të jetë tempull fetar, katedralja ortodokse në qendër të Tiranës është një bastion i Helenizmit, është e ngjashme me një fortesë ushtarake dhe përbën një rrezik për sigurinë nacionale shqiptare. Ka një lidhje organike midis katedrales ortodokse në qendër të Tiranës, bazës ushtrake greke të Bisht-Pallës, bankave greke në Tiranë, si dhe antenave të kompanive të telefonisë mobile greke në Tiranë. Ato përbëjnë simbolet dhe bastionet e ekspansionit grek në Shqipëri në të gjitha fushat. Shndrrimi i Tiranës në një qytet me një imazh ortodoks është një gjë absolutisht e patolerueshme. Ndërtimi i katedrales ortodokse në qendër të Tiranës, ashtu si baza ushtarake greke në Bisht-Pallë të Durrësit janë prova se Greqia në Shqipëri ka nisur msymjen në Lumin Zaharia, po të përdor një metaforë nga Lufta Greko-Turke e zhvilluar pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, kur grekët, të cilëve aleatët u dhanë një pjegë të bregdetit lindor të Egjeut, duke pasur lakmi për shumë më tepër, nisën një msymje të çmendur në thellësi të Anadollit duke arritur deri pranë Ankarasë, në Lumin Zaharia ku u thyen nga turqit dhe u dëbuan duke humbur dhe atë që patën fituar. Ne shqiptarët ndoshta nuk kemi fuqi ta ndalim msymjen greke, por amerikanët që kanë interesa në hapësirën shqiptare do të gjejnë këtu dëshminë se grekët nuk duan që të mbrojnë në Shqipëri interesat e minoritetit grek, siç pretendojnë, por të kolonizojnë dhe në perspektivë aneksojnë Shqipërinë. Shosharët më tutje më kritikojnë se unë paskam cënuar një njeri si Janullatosi që na qenka një figurë botërore. Por, ata nuk i japin përgjigje atyre që kam thënë unë në artikullin tim duke analizuar argumentet tashmë bajate që përdorin janullatistët për këtë gjë. Ata thjesht i përsërisin këto argumente. Dhe kjo është e kuptueshme pasi ata kanë mendësinë irracionale të ikonolatrit, sipas së cilës duhet adhuruar dhe përsëritur një gjë, pavarësisht se është e pabesueshme dhe irracionale. 

(vijon)  

SOT.

----------


## Albo

> Përse e respekton kryeministri Berisha kryepeshkopin?


Per nje kohe te gjate ish-presidenti i atehershem Berisha beri te pamunduren, here me kushtetuten e re qe kish si qellim largimin e Kryepeshkopit duke insistuar mbi "shtetesine shqiptare te kreut te Kishes"; here duke perdorur veglat e padukshme te SHISH qe ne krye kish kryetarin e shoqates se intelektualeve islamike shqiptare; here duke i krijuar hapesira njerezve te rruges si Nikolle Marku ne faqet e gazetave dhe televizioneve qe qeveria e tij ne menyre direkte apo indirekte kish nen kontroll. Ne kete kohe, Berisha ndante me "nacionalistet e rruges" te njejtin qendrim ndaj kryepeshkopit.

Cfare u be shkak qe kryeministri Berisha te ndryshonte mendim dhe vleresim per kryepeshkopin? Nuk mund te thuash se ishte nje shkak i vetem por nje mori shkaqesh. Se pari, Berisha si gjithe shqiptaret e tjere ka njohur nga afer kontributin e jashtezakonshem qe kryepeshkopi ka dhene jo vetem per KOASH, por edhe per mbare shoqerine shqiptare pa dallim feje. Duke qene se Berisha eshte vete nje njeri qe i pelqen te punoje sistematikisht dhe ti qendroje prane popullit te tij, ai vlereson edhe perkushtimin e jashtezakonshem te Kryepeshkopit qe eshte nje perkushtim sublim dhe i sinqerte.

Se dyti, arsyeja perse kryeministri Berisha vlereson Kryepeshkopin Anastas eshte qendrimi qe ai mbajti ndaj vitit te trazirave ne 1997. Ashtu si Berisha u vu ne nje presion te jashtezakonshem nderkombetar per tu larguar nga detyra qe mbante dhe nga vete Shqiperia, ashtu edhe kryepeshkopi Anastas ka 16 vjet qe jeton me nje presion te tille. Por dallimi midis Berishes dhe Anastasit, ajo qe ia rrit prestligjin kryepeshkopit ne syte e Berishes eshte fakti se kryepeshkopi asnjehere ne keto 16 vjet nuk e ka braktisur KOASH dhe besimtaret orthodhokse shqiptare, dhe as ne vitin e plumbave, vitin 1997, ai nuk e braktisi Shqiperine por ndau me shqiptaret si ditet e paqes edhe ditet e luftes. Berisha ia arriti me sukses ti mbijetoje 1997 ne token dhe popullin e tij, ashtu si Kryepeshkopi ia arriti me sukses te mbijetoje 1997 ne token dhe ne nje popull te huaj per te. Dhe ne 1997, kryepeshkopi Anastas ka nxjerre edhe disa fjale profetike nga goja, fjale qe u vertetuan ne 3 korrik 2005 dhe po vertetohen edhe sot e kesaj dite me ato arrestimet e krimit dhe krimineleve te shumte qe gjelojne ne Shqiperi. Ne 1997 kryepeshkopi Anastas ne apelin e tij ne popull per paqe dhe vetepermbajtje, nxorri nga goja edhe fjalet: "Ju mund te kujtoni se mund ti shpetoni drejtesise se ligjit sot, por nuk keni per ti shpetuar dot drejtesise te Perendise."

Se treti, roli dhe kontributi i jashtezakonshem qe KOASH dhe vete Kryepeshkopi Anastas dha ne 1999 ne valen e madhe te refugjateve nga Kosova, mund ti kete shpetuar raporteve te gazetareve dhe televizioneve shqiptare, por jo syve te opozitarit Berisha. Kampi i financuar nga KOASH (fale apeltit te Kryepeshkopit Anastas per ndihma ne Greqi dhe ne mbare boten e krishtere) ishte kampi me i kompletuar qe u mbyll i fundit. Sipas shifrave qe na jep Kisha, ne te u shpenzuan $12 milion.

Dhe se fundi, 8 vjetet ne opozite ishte kohe e mjaftueshme per Berishen per te bere nje bilanc politik dhe nje bilanc shpirteror personal. Peripecite e atyre viteve ne opozite e bene Berishen qe te kuptoje shume gabime si ne qendrimet e tij politike, si ne qendrimet ndaj fqinjeve, si ne qendrimet jo vetem ndaj kryepeshkopit te KOASH por gjithe komuniteteve fetare. Mbi te gjitha ai arriti pjekurine e duhur politike qe te distancoje veten njehere e pergjithmone nga "emocionet e nacionalisteve te rruges". Divorci me emocionet e rruges beri qe Berisha te shikonte qarte "real-politiken" shqiptare, ku kryepeshkopi Anastas, nuk eshte nje "armik" por nje prej aset qe mund te jape nje ndihme te jashtezakonshme ne zgjidhjen e disa prej problemeve me madhore me te cilat perballet Shqiperia: maredheniet shqiptaro-greke, anetaresimi ne BE dhe NATO, promovimi i tolerances multi-etnike dhe multi-fetare ne Ballkan.

----------


## Albo

> Sot kundërshtari i tij më i fortë i dikurshëm, promotori i Kushtetutës anti-Janullatos, ka marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera me Athinën zyrtare, si rrjedhim edhe me Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale (Shqiptare?). Bile kaq të mira janë marrëdhënien me Athinën, sa çështja e varreve të grekëve, siç pohon vetë Janullatos, është tashmë në përfundim e sipër dhe se marrëveshja do të nënshkruhet shpejt mes dy qeverive.


Te pakten ne kete pike, me duhet ta falenderoj Sokol Ballen pasi ai percjell hapur dhe qarte thelbin e problemit dhe te zhurmes se madhe te eshtrave: pikenisja e problemit nuk jane eshtrat e te vdekurve, pikenisja e problemit eshte pikerisht realiteti i madhenieve shqiptaro-greke. Sokol Balla dhe ata "nacionalistet e rruges" jane te shqetesuar jo per eshtrat e te vdekurve qe nuk i ha as qeni, por jane te shqetesuar se kryeministri Berisha ka maredhenie te shkelqyera me homologun e tij grek dhe maredheniet shqiptaro-greke kane evoluar nga shkembimi i retorikes boshe ne projekte reale bashkepunimi midis dy popujve qe jane me interes dy-palesh. Eshte ndryshim i madh ky me realitetin e disa viteve me pare, ku maredheniet midis dy shteteve nuk i diktonin burrat e shtetit por njerezit e rruges shqiptare dhe rruges greke. 

Nuk jane maredheniet Berisha-Karamanlis qe diktojne maredheniet e mira Berisha-Janullatos, por jane maredheniet e mira midis Berishes dhe Kryepeshkopit Anastas qe kane sjelle respektin e Karamanlis dhe mbare popullit grek, perfshi ketu edhe disa prej njerezve armiq te veteshpallur te Berishes si Nikolla Gejxh, qe nxituan ti shtrengonin doren armikut te tyre ne Tirane qe kur ky i fundit ishte ne opozite dhe po i buzeqeshte pushteti. 

Kur skandali pushtoi Kishen Greke ca kohe me pare, ne nje sondazh te mbajtur ne Greqi shumica derrmuese e grekerve kerkonin te kryepeshkopi i tyre te largohej dhe ne krye te Kishes se tyre te vinte kryepeshkopi i Shqiperise, kryepeshkopi Anastas. Nje fakt i thjeshte qe deshmon popullaritetin dhe respektin qe populli grek ka per Kryepeshkopin shqiptar, respekt qe ia kane zili edhe vete politikanet greke. Perseri kryepeshkopi Anastas nuk e braktisi popullin e tij shqiptar per te shkuar ne krye te Kishes greke, edhe nuk zgjodhi respektin dhe ofiqet e popullit grek perpara perballjes me sulmet dhe injorancen e shqiptareve! Kaq mjafton per te deshmuar shkallen e perkushtimit dhe dashurise gjenuine qe kryepeshkopi ka per popullin shqiptar.

Berisha arriti te kuptoje se ai respekti i thjeshte ndaj Kryepeshkopit Anastas si kreu i KOASH ishte celesi i zgjidhjes se ngercit midis maredhenieve dhe politikave te dy vendeve. Kryepeshkopi Anastas nuk eshte nje pengese, por nje ure e madhe dhe nje prej faktoreve kryesore qe me pranine e tij ne Shqiperi ka bere te mundur permiresimin e maredhenieve midis dy popujve dhe mbi te gjitha ndergjegjesimin e dy popujve per tu zhveshur nga paragjykimet dhe kompleksitetet e trasheguara.

Cfare po perpiqet qe te beje kryeministri Berisha apo vete kryepeshkopi me "eshtrat e te vdekurve"? Po perpiqen qe tu japin zgjidhje atyre problemeve qe mbajne te ngrira dhe te tensionuara maredheniet midis dy popujve qe jane maredhenie te nje rendesie kombetare per te dy popujt. Zhvarrosja dhe prehja e eshtrave te ushtareve greke ne nje manastir ne Kelcyre te Permetit do ti jepte fund nje prej problemeve qe ka 66 vjet qe nuk ka gjetur zgjidhje, dhe do te rikthente sadopak respektin e ndersjellte dhe mirebesimin midis dy popujve me te lashte te Ballkanit. Mirepo "nacionalistet e rruges" dhe ato veglat mediatike ne te dy anet e kufirit, terbohen kur shohin nje bashkepunim te tille si ai qeni qe ia heqin kocken nga goja: do te kene nje shkak me pak per te shprehur dufin e tyre (duf qe per ta eshte barometer i patriotizmit shqiptar) ndaj grekerve dhe gjithckaje greke.

----------


## Albo

> Më duhet të them, që të mos keqkuptohem, se zoti Janullatos është pa diskutim arkitekti i ringritjes së Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Falë punës, por më shumë autoritetit të tij të padiskutueshëm fetar dhe personal, sot kjo kishë ka shumë besimtarë. Në mesha shqipja flitet gjithnjë e më shumë, kisha është kthyer vërtet siç thoshte Janullatos në intervistën te KLAN, në një faktor të rëndësishëm fetar dhe social, bile edhe ka “kontribuar në forcimin e shtetit, si taksapagues i rregullt”.


Sokol Balla, kur "te duhet te pranosh qe dikush ka bere nje pune kolosale", eshte mire qe kete pranim ta vesh ne krye te artikullit tend. Dhe se dyti, kur pranon meritat per punen kolosale qe ka bere dikush tjeter, duhet ti besh ate pyetjen tjeter vetes perpara se te fillosh ta gjykosh ate tjetrin: cfare kam bere une si Sokol me shume per popullin shqiptar ne keto 16 vjet se sa ai Kryepeshkopi "grek"? Kur ti japesh pergjigjen e sinqerte kesaj tyre, mbase edhe ti e kupton qe te duhet te mesosh nga njerezit e medhenj e jo ti gjykosh ata. Njerezit e medhenj nuk e kane te shkruar ne balle qe jane njerez te medhenj, dallohen nga veprat e tyre te medha dhe shpirti vetmohues ne punen e tyre. 

Prandaj kur Kryepeshkopi Anastas flet apo shkruan, ti bej sic bejne ata qindra mijera te krishtere ne mbare boten qe respektojne jeten dhe vepren e tij, degjoje dhe lexoje se ke per te mesuar shume prej tij.




> Ok, por a mund të mohohet se pas veprës rindërtuese të kryepeshkopit mund të ketë patur përpjekje për të ndërhyrë dhe nga Greqia përshembull, duke nënkuptuar këtu ato ente apo institucione donatore që kishin dhënë para për rindërtimet? Përgjithësisht, ata që japin paratë- në rastin tonë, financimet për rindërtimin e kishave kanë ardhur prej vendit fqinj,- të imponojnë ndonjë diçka siç është rasti i FMN-së, Bankës Botërore, apo dhe shteteve të veçanta. Si shpjegohet që asnjëherë përshembull kryepeshkopi nuk ka akuzuar për ndërhyrje në autoqefali Kishën greke, apo donatorët, por akuzon vetëm shqiptarët?


Hajde analize e thelle hajde. Pra, ai greku, ai amerikani, ai shqiptari qe zgjedh te beje nje shume parash dhurate per Kishen per te ndertuar nje kishe apo per te financuar nje projekt, eshte duke nderhyre ne punet e brendshme te Kishes? Sokol, nuk quhet "nderhyrje" quhet "donacion" dhe nje Perendi e di qe Kryepeshkopi dhe Kisha asnjehere nuk ka refuzuar donacionet e huaja apo te vendit, cilatdo qofshin ato per aq kohe sa dhurohen me gjithe zemer dhe pa kushte. 

Nderhyrje eshte kushtetuta e 1994 e nje presidenti qe sfidoi Vullnetin e Perendise. Nderhyrje jane ata kleriket e veteshpallur qe marrin peng Kisha dhe na shpikin edhe "Kisha te Pavarura Orthodhokse". Nderhyrje jane ata bukeshkale qe mbaruan nje shkolle theologjike me ndihmen dhe zemergjeresine direkte te Kryepeshkopit dhe nuk i kane sherbyer qofte njehere KOASH dhe komunitetit orthodhoks ne Shqiperi, ama nuk e kane per gje qe te veteshpallen si "mbrojtes se Autoqefalise Shqiptare". Keta jane "prifterinjte e gazetave" qe Kisha Orthodhokse i ka flakur jashte gjirit te saj si mish te huaj. Nderhyrje eshte kur nje "jo-orthodhoks" merr persiper te flasi per problemet e nje komuniteti qe nuk i perket. Nderhyrje dhe ofendim i rende per te gjithe komunitetin orthodhoks ne Shqiperi eshte kur gazetat mbushen me sharrje dhe lume akuzash per kreun e Kishes se tyre qe ata e respektojne dhe mbeshtesin prej 16 vjetesh ne misionin e tij qe eshte Vullneti i Vete Perendise.

Si ta shikojme Vullnetin e Perendise ne misionin e Kryepeshkopit?

Asnje njeri i vetem, kushdo qofte ai, nuk mund te arrije te ringjalli nje Kishe e shkaterruar dhe besimin e nje populli te tjetersuar fizikisht, menderisht dhe shpirterisht prej shekujsh. Vetem ai njeri qe ka bekimin e Perendise me vete mund te realizoje me sukses dhe qetesi detyren e caktuar.

Sa me shume gjak te krishteresh derdhej ne Rome, aq me shume shtohen pasuesit e Krishtit. Sa me shume ju sulmoni kryepeshkopin Anastas, aq me shume shtohet Hiri i Perendise mbi kryet e Tij.

Nuk kam mbaruar akoma me ty.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> Me deklarimin e ekspertëve shqiptarë rreth ekzistencës së eshtrave të fëmijëve, grave, pleqve në kutitë e vdekjes gjendur në kishën e Kosinës u vërtetua përfundimisht ajo ç’ka kishin shprehur banorë të ndryshëm të zonës, kundërshtuar fuqimisht nga Kisha jonë autoqefale.


Mentor Nazarko, se pari, nuk te takon ty te japesh "verdiktin e eshtrave", i takon prokurorise dhe prokurores qe po gjykon ceshtjen. Se dyti, ekspertet nuk kane dale me konkluzione te prera, ekspertetet thone tre gjera te pergjithshme: 

a) zhvarrimet nuk jane bere nga eksperte por nga njerez pa eksperience, pra nuk kemi te bejme me nje implikim te shtetit grek apo shqiptar 
b) eshtrat ishin ne gjendje te keqe dhe te demtuara qe e veshtiresonin studimin e tyre 
c) eshtrat ishin te perziera midis dy ose me shume kufomash, qe nenkupton se mund te kemi te bejme me nje varr masiv dhe jo varre individuale te ndara mire nga njeri-tjetri 
d) ekspertet vertetuan se keto eshtra jane varrosur ne te njejten kohe qe ka ndodhur lufta italo-greke 
e) mes eshtrave ka edhe eshtra grash dhe femijesh
f) se bashku me eshtrat ne kuti jane gjetur edhe objekte si kepuce dhe rroba ushtarake, fisheke, varrese, unaza, etj, qe provon deshmine e priftit ne prokurori dhe ne media.

Ekspertet nuk hodhen poshte por vertetuan pranine e eshtrave te ushtareve greke, krahas eshtrave qe mund te mos jene te ushtareve greke. Dhe tani i takon prokurores qe te thote fjalen e fundit pasi te njihet me raportin, nuk te takon as ty as mua.




> Askush nuk thotë se pala greke ka qenë e interesuar të marrë eshtra të tilla të përziera, dhe as se kryepeshkopi dëshiron një gjë të tillë: do të ishte monstruoze ta thoje. Por mungesa e transparencës në kryerjen e një operacioni të tillë që eksperti Meksi e quajti “zhvarrime masive dhe joprofesionale”, etja për para e disa fakirëve të vegjël, përfshi dhe priftin e Përmetit, prodhon dukuri të tilla nga të cilat krerët e lartë të Kishës duhet të distancoheshin urgjentësisht.


Ti se bashku me shoket e tu gazetare, ia bete gjyqin priftit lokal ne faqet e gazetave, dhe shkak moret deshmine e nje varrmihesi hajdut qe e pranon me gojen e tij gjate intervistes arsyen perse eshte pushuar nga puna: vjedhjen e bizhuterise se te vdekurve dhe mos kthimin e tyre tek punedhenesi. Ashtu si ai e thote po me plot goje gjate intervistes se ai "gjirokastriti i ka disa para te punes qe nuk ia ka dhene akoma", mirepo cuditerisht, nen sulm nuk eshte as hajduti i varreve dhe as punedhenesi i tyre, ne qender te shenjester eshte prifti qe ishte atje per te kryer detyren, berjen e ritit fetar per te vdekur.

Perseri, leria rradhen prokurorise qe te gjeje fajtoret dhe te tregoje se kush dhe si e kane shkelur ligjin te implikuarit. Pasi te flasi prokuroria, pastaj mund te analizosh ti.




> Kur kjo ndodh në Greqi, ku shteti nuk është tërësisht laik, pra ku nuk gjen zbatim parimi liberal “kishë e lirë, në shtet të lirë”, me çfarë të drejte njerëzit e kishës i bëjnë presion shtetit shqiptar?


Me cfare te drejte njerezit e Kishes i bejne presion shtetit shqiptar? Mos ke ngaterruar vendet me duket, mos deshe te thoshe me cfare te drejte mediat, policia, prokuroria dhe segmente te caktuara te shoqerise sulmojne presione dhe shantazhe 16-vjecare ndaj KOASH? Kisha dhe kleri i saj nuk ka as pushtet politik, nuk ka as polici, as ushtri, as taksapagues, as gazeta e televizione te fuqishme. Te pretendosh se Kisha po i ben shantash shtetit shqiptar eshte qesharake!

Nderhyrja e policise se Permetit dhe perpjekjet e prokurorise per te anashkaluar institucionin e Kishes, Mitropoline e Gjirokastres ne kete rast, eshte nje shantazh i hapur i shtetit mbi Kishen dhe nje shkelje kushtetuese e pavaresise se institucioneve fetare.

Tirana zyrtare e korrigjoi gabimin duke larguar policet qe mbanin kishen nen shtetrrethim, dhe instruktuan prokuroren e ceshtjes qe te ndjeki rrugen ligjore te komunikimit me Kishen, e jo ti imponohet me forcen e ligjit nje prifti te pambrojtur nga askush. 

Eshte e paprecedent ne demokracite perendimore nderhyrja ne institucionet fetare pa marre me pare pelqimin e vete institucionit ne fjale. Dhe nese Sinodi i Shenjte i kujton qeverise shqiptare nenshkrimin e MSA me BE, e ben kete jo per te  bere shantazh por per ti kujtuar asaj detyrimet ligjore qe ajo ka per te respektuar autoqefaline dhe pavaresine e Kishes.




> Nga ana e tij në shtypin grek, në një mënyrë jo të drejtë, kryepeshkopi është ankuar për mosmarrjen e shtetësisë shqiptare. Nuk është normal ky adresim: nëse hirësia e tij ka ndonjë ankesë precize ndaj shtetit shqiptar do të ishte më e llogjikshme që ai ta bënte më së pari në shtypin shqiptar.


Ne cilin shtyp shqiptar? Ne ato gazeta qe nuk publikojne asnje veprimtari te KOASH dhe vete kryepeshkopit Anastas prej 16 vjetesh duke lene ne erresire te plote KOASh ne opinionin publik shqiptar? Apo ne ate shtypin shqiptar qe u krijon hapesira heretikeve pengmarres si Nikolle Marku dhe apostateve si Fatmir Cici qe nuk i lidh asgje me KOASH dhe kane leshuar nje lume sharrjesh e akuzash te paqena ndaj KOASh dhe vete kryepeshkopit? Apo ne ate shtypin shqiptar qe i mbush faqet e veta me prononcimet e varrmihesve hajdute dhe nuk gjen hapesire per prononcimin e klerit te larte te Kishes?

E keni pyetur ndonjehere kryepeshkopin se cilat jane problemet kryesore te KOASH sot apo probleme qe ai has ne detyren e tij prej 16 vjetesh? Sigurisht qe nuk e keni pyetur dhe nuk keni se si ta pyesni pasi ju asnjehere nuk jeni kujtuar per KOASH apo problemet e komunitetit orthodhoks, ju kujtoheni vetem atehere kur duhet te krijoni sensacion per te shitur gazeta ne kurriz te punes dhe imazhit te klerit te Kishes.

Nuk ta ka fajin kryepeshkopi qe kur ti e interviston i ben pyetje historike dhe politike mbi maredheniet shqiptaro-greke dhe jo per misionin e detyren e tij kishtare ne Shqiperi! Nuk mund te fajesosh kryepeshkopin per mungesen tende te profesionalizmit si gazetar shqiptar.




> Nëse kryepeshkopi do të kishte aplikuar për shtetësi në këto institucione, askush nuk do të guxonte t’ja refuzonte. Por me siguri nuk duhet të ketë aplikuar sipas ligjit, por thjesht ka bërë kërkesë të tijën në nivel miqësor.


Kryepeshkopi Anastas e ka kerkuar nenshtetesine shqiptare jo njehere por 3 here ne 16 vjet, sa here qe Shqiperia ka patur nje president te ri. Dhe te gjitha kerkesat e kryepeshkopit kane rene ne vesh te shurdhet edhe pse jane bere ne menyre formale dhe prane institucionit te presidences. Bile sipas vete zedhenesit te KOASH, presidentet nuk kane denjuar qe ti kthejne edhe nje pergjigje, qofte edhe negative, qofte edhe informuese se si duhet te veproje per te marre nenshtetesine.

Si analist qe je, si duhet ta kuptoje kryepeshkopi heshtjen e tre presidenteve shqiptare ne keto 16 vjet?! Turpi nuk i ngelet Kryepshkopit, turpi i ngelet atyre 3 burrave te shtetit shqiptar!





> Për rrugën e dytë, për meritat eventuale të kryepeshkopit në favor të kombit shqiptar, të cilat janë parakusht për marrjen e shtetësisë si meritë nëpërmjet iniciativës së presidentit, ato duhet të vërtetohen. Ai mund ta meritojë këtë certifikatë të presidentit për filoshqiptarizëm- shtetësinë shqiptare- nëse përshembull do të kërkonte shkolla për shqiptarët në Greqi, të drejta për ata shqiptarë që janë përzënë nga Greqia për të vënë lule në varret e të parve apo të kishte ndonjë angazhim tjetër proshqiptar. Nuk ka për fat të keq, megjithëse do të ishim të lumtur që një personalitet i tillë vërtet i ndritshëm kulturor, kryeteologu i Greqisë, dhe i ortodoksisë globale, të ishte mbrojtës i përbotshëm i shqiptarëve.


Fatos Nano, ka nxjerre shume gjepura nga goja e vet, por mbase per here te pare ne jeten e tij publike, ka thene nje fjale me vend: "Une nuk njoh ndonje shqiptar ne keto vitet e tranzicionit qe te kete punuar me shume per Shqiperine e shqiptaret se kryepeshkopi Anastas!" Nuk qellon shpesh qe nje politikan ti japi merita nje kleriku, ashtu sic nuk qellon shpesh qe nje ish-drejtor i institutit te marksizem leninizmit te gjeje fjale te mira per nje njeri fetar.

Kryepeshkopi Anastas eshte nje shqiptar i madh, me i madh se une, me i madh se Mentor Nazarko, me i madh se gjithe ata burrat e shtetit shqiptar, pasi punen dhe veprat qe ai ka bere ne Shqiperi jane kaq te medha, kaq te shumta, kaq te pabesueshme, saqe per shume njerez eshte nje cudi e mrekulli se si nje Kishe e rrenuar mund te njohi nje ringjallje te tille ne nje koha kaq te shkurter.

Por me anashkalimin e meritave kombetare te kryepeshkopit, del ne drite nje e vertete e maskuar bukur qe eshte thelbi i te gjithe problemit: Kryepeshkopi Anastas nuk sulmohet thjeshte se ai eshte "grek", nje njeri naiv mund ta besoje nje gje te tille. Kryepeshkopi Anastas sulmohet thjeshte se ai e ka kryer, por e kryer dhe do ta kryeje me sukses misionin e tij ne Shqiperi. KOASH eshte ringjallur, besimi i komunitetit orthodhoks eshte ringjallur, shqiptaret po i kthehen tradites se te pareve te tyre, Kisha jone asnjehere ne historine e saj nuk ka njohur kete prezence, kete vemendje, kete nderim nga mbare bota orthodhokse dhe nga mbare bota e Krishtere.

Pra sulmet ndaj Kryepeshkopit ne thelb jane sulme ndaj vete Orthodhoksise. Ata qe e sulmojne ate nuk kerkojne thjeshte largimin e tij fizik nga Shqiperia, ata kerkojne te shuajne ate "qiririn e ndezur para ikones se Krishtit".

Albo

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

O shqipetare te mire, perse merreni me Anastas-era e Janullatos-a?!
*Sa me shume te germosh folene e grerezave, aq me shume kafshime do maresh.*
Po ca vlere ka nenshtetesia shqipetare?E merr apo s`e merr?Po tek e fundit nder po i ben Shqiperise, pasi her e vetme qe degjoj qe nje i huaj kerkon neshtetesi shqipetare.
Kjo tregon qe Shqiperia po ngrihet pak ne nivelin e adhurueses "ballkanike".Te ndiheni krenar per kete veprim te anastasit.

Nejse,- me hamendje po shkruaj,-pasi as qe ja kam idene se c`behet andej. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Çdonin Shosharët e Janullatosit mbi tanke në vitin 97, si luftëtarë të Vorio-Epirit* 


_Saturday, 08 July 2006_ 

Nga Kastriot Myftaraj - Shosharët në artikullin e tyre shkruajnë: Kush nuk e ka kuptuar duhet ta ketë të qartë se Kryepiskopi Anastas është një figurë e paqes, e harmonisë ndërfetare, e miqësisë dhe dashurisë ndërmjet popujve dhe jo e luftës, armiqësisë dhe konflikteve.Problemi i shosharëve është se Janullatosi ua çjerr shoshën me të cilën ata duan të mbulojnë politikën helenizuese të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare të uzurpuar prej tij, pasiqë ai edhe kohët e fundit e konfirmoi edhe një herë se është instrument i politikës nacionaliste greke, kur u prit në qershor të këtij viti zyrtarisht nga kryeministri grek Karamanlis dhe shtetarë të tjerë të lartë grekë, në një kohë që kryeministri Berisha nuk është ftuar ende zyrtarisht në Greqi. Çfarë do kreu i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, që nuk është subjekt në marrëdhëniet ndërshtetërore që të takohet me shtetarët e një vendi tjetër, në nivele të tilla, gjatë vizitës së tij në një vend tjetër. Me këtë Greqia tregon se Janullatosi është Jakomoni grek në Shqipëri. Takimi Karamanlis-Janullatos u bë edhe më i dyshimtë se të dy palët nuk bënë deklarata pas tij, çka tregon se kreu i një komuniteti fetar në Shqipëri paska çështje sekrete me kryeministrin e një vendi tjetër. 
Janullatosi është politikan e çfarë politikani, ai është prodhues politikanësh. Nga një debat televiziv para dy vitesh mësuam prej kryetarit të LDLNJ, Ligoraq Karamelo, se kryetari aktual i PBDNJ dhe ish-kryetari i Omonia-s, Vangjel Dule, ka qenë përkthyes i Janullatosit para se të hyjë në politikë. Dhe shosharët janë njerëzit më të papërshtatshëm për t a mbrojtur Janullatosin me fjalët e cituara më lart, pasi ata e kompromentojnë Janullatosin duke e mbrojtur. Së paku njëri prej tyre dhe pas të gjitha gjasave është edhe autori i artikullit, profesori, është i fotografuar dhe i filmuar duke shëtitur për dy ditë rresht hipur mbi një tank në mars 1997, si luftëtar për çështjen e Vorio-Epirit. Edhe këto mund të dalin po të vazhdohet kjo polemikë. Shosharët shkruajnë: Gjatë diktaturës komuniste, Kishës Ortodokse iu shkatërruan të gjitha institucionet manastire, bazilikat, kishat. U vodhën dhe u dogjën kodikët, kronikat, ikona, sende me vlerë, bibliotekat e manastireve, etj. U shkatërrua sistemi kleriko-laik në të gjitha mitropolitë e dioqezat, të cilat ishin ngritur e funksiononin në shekuj. 
Por këto gjëra nuk i bëri vetë Enver Hoxha me dorën e tij, por i bënë njerëz të tjerë, që duke u treguar të zellshëm në këtë fushatë, donin të përfitonin nga regjimi komunist. Nga të dhënat, jo ato të dala nga skutat e kafeneve, por nga dokumentet, më rezulton se së paku tre nga shosharët kanë qenë pjesëmarrës të zellshëm të grupeve që sulmuan institucionet fetare për t i prishur. Edhe pse ka kaluar shumë kohë, dokumentet kanë aftësinë të na bëjnë ta rijetojmë atë kohë dhe ia vlen të dalin në dritën e diellit disa fakte, që nuk mbulohen me shoshë dhe atëherë dikush do të turpërohet në pleqëri dhe niveli qytetar do t i marrë fund. 
Shosharët nuk mungojnë që të përdorin edhe argumentin se ato që unë kam thënë për Janullatosin janë të pavërteta për shkak se: Ky personazh ( është fjala për z. Myftaraj), duke qenë një pikëpyetje e madhe nuk lë pa denigruar dhe gojosur edhe figura të tjera të shquara të kulturës dhe shkencës shqiptare si gjeniun e letërsisë shqipe shkrimtarin Ismail Kadare, akademikun Ylli Popa, studiuesit e shquar Pirro Misha dhe Aurel Plasari dhe figura politike e shoqërore të shquara si presidentin Moisiu, Pandeli Majko, Teodor Laço, Sabri Godo e të tjerë dhe në një artikull që shkroi para disa kohësh nuk kurseu as ambasadoren e SHBA-së, znj. Marsi Ris si dhe z. Xhorxh Soros. 
Ironia me shosharët është se përmendin emrat e njerëzve që i kanë shërbyer regjimit komunist pikërisht për t i bërë të këqijat që ata kanë treguar më lart. Ismail Kadare i ka shërbyer regjimit për të intoksikuar brezat, duke letrarizuar ideologjinë dhe si deputet i parlamentit komunist ka votuar pro Kushtetutës së vitit 1976 që ndalonte fenë. Të njëjtën gjë ka bërë dhe Ylli Popa si deputet në atë kohë. Alfred Moisiu, si zëvendësministër i mbrojtjes dhe shef i projektit për bunkerizimin e Shqipërisë, është simbol i regjimit komunist. Pirro Misha dhe Aurel Plasari i kanë shërbye regjimit duke intoksikuar brezat me ideologji si autorë të parathënieve të librave që përkthenin. Teodor Laço në romanet dhe dramat e veta i ka paraqitur priftërinjtë ortodoksë, sipas parimit marksist për fenë, si përhapës të opiumit për popullin. Ismail Kadarenë e kanë vënë të parin se ia dijnë për nder që ai kur bën fjalë vazhdimisht për vitin 1914 dhe lëvizjen islamike Dum Babën të Haxhi Qamilit, nuk përmend homologen e saj në Jug të Shqipërisë, lëvizjen vorio-epirote, që ishte një kryqëzatë ortodokse dhe që si çështje kronologjie, në fakt filloi para lëvizjes islamike, duke u bërë në një farë mënyre dhe shkaku i saj. Dhe këtë gjë Kadare nuk e bën për hir të Eskili, si adhurues i të cilit është shpallur me kohë, por për hir të Nikolas Gejxhit, që siç deklaroi Fatos Nano në Top Channel, në prill 2004, paska bërë që librat e Kadaresë të botohen në SHBA-të (në disa shtëpi botuese me aksionerë greko-amerikanë), sa për të thënë që Kadare u botua dhe në SHBA-të. Shosharët mendojnë se më kanë kapur mat kur më thonë se unë paskam kritikuar dhe ambasadoren amerikane në Shqipëri, së cilës ata ia shkruajnë emrin gabim, si dhe Sorosin. Unë e kam kritikuar ambasadoren aktuale amerikane, ata që kanë qenë para saj dhe do të kritikoj dhe ata që vijnë pas saj, në rast se shoh diskrepancë midis politikës amerikane dhe veprimeve të diplomatëve amerikanë në Tiranë. Unë zonjën Ries e kam kritikuar se ajo është identifikuar shumë me organizata dhe individë që janë të lidhur ngushtë me George Soros në Shqipëri, në një kohë që Soros e ka deklaruar hapur eprorin e zonjës Ries, Presidentin Bush, si një rrezik për botën, për shkak të ndërhyrjes ushtarake në Irak. Por, shosharëve të Janullatosit nuk u bëhet vonë për zonjën Ries, por e duan atë vetëm se ajo ka përkrahur publikisht organizatat e varura nga Soros, që është mbështetës i hapur i politikanit ortodoks Edi Kristaq Rama, që para Janullatosit paraqitet si ortodoks dhe para Sorosit si njeri me origjinë hebreje. 
Është shumë qesharake kur sheh shosharët e Janullatosit që të dalin si mbrojtës të SHBA-ve dhe Sorosit, kur dihet se tek klerikët ortodoksë dhe intelektualët ortodoksë në Shqipëri si bestseller janë libra me profeci të shkruara nga murgjër të Malit Athos në Greqi, ku shpjegohet Apokalipsi duke u quajtur SHBA-të si Babilonia, që do të shkatërrohet së bashku me Izraelin e popullit të mallkuar, si dhe duke u shpjeguar 666 me Presidenti i SHBA. Në vitin 1999 Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare ka botuar një libër për Dostojevskin si besimtar ortodoks, (Dostojevski nuk ishte i vetmuar), libër i botuar nën kujdesin e Janullatosit, siç shkruhet në të, kur dihet që Dostojevski, në këtë aspekt ka qenë një pansllavist mesianik ortodoks që parashikonte triumfin botëror të ortodoksisë dhe pansllavizmit. Shosharët nuk mungojnë që të mbajnë anën e Greqisë edhe në skandalin e zhvarrimeve në Përmet, duke shkruar: Edhe incidenti lokal i zhvarrosjes së disa ushtarëve grekë në një fshat të Përmetit, që duhej të zgjidhej me mendje të kthjellët dhe maturi, u fry në ato përmasa dhe deformua ka shumë për ti shërbyer qëllimeve të mbrapshta të disa politikanëve dështakë që u mblodhën në një kor të përbashkët për të baltosur figurën e ndritur të Kryepiskopit Anastas. 
Në një emision televiziv të kanalit Top Channel të datës 12 qershor të këtij viti Sabit Brokaj ish ministër i mbrojtjes në qeverinë Nano pas vitit 1997 dhe i shkarkuar nga kjo qeveri për motive të dobëta dhe pseudo historiani Pëllumb Xhufi, ish ambasador i qeverisë Nano në Romë, bashkë edhe me një ish gjeneral të regjimit komunist së bashku edhe me përfaqësues të dyzet shoqatave fantazmë, kaq sa nuk ka as në SHBA, të gjithë këta jo të fesë ortodokse, marrin guximin, njëkohësisht edhe turpin, për të nxirë një figurë kaq të pastër siç është ajo e Kryepiskopit Anastas, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë përshtypje të keqe krijon kjo sjellje e ulët në opinionin e brendshëm dhe atë ndërkombëtar. Njerëz të tillë nuk mund të kenë të ardhme në poltikën evropiane të Shqipërisë. Me këtë shosharët kanë treguar se ata si puna e tyre që kanë uzurpuar hierarkinë e kishës dhe forumet e komunitetit ortodoks në Shqipëri janë njerëz të Greqisë, që bëjnë lojën e nacionalizmit grek. Ata, si gjithë filogrekët, kërkojnë maturi vetëm nga ana shqiptare në raport me grekët dhe me maturi kuptojnë që shqiptarët të kapitullojnë para grekëve, duke pranuar çdo kërkesë të këtyre të fundit. Nuk është faji i shqiptarëve që nxiten nga skandali i eshtrave për të kërkuar largimin e Janullatosit. Janullatosi bëri një provokim politik duke lejuar që arkivolet me eshtrat e ushtarëve grekë të vihen në kishat shqiptare dhe duke lejuar që në një manastir ortodoks shqiptar në Këlcyrë tashmë të ngrihet një varrezë ushtarake greke. Janullatosi e bën këtë sepse varrezat ushtarake greke ai i sheh në të njëjtin sens si katedralet ortodokse që ngre gjithandej në Shqipëri, deri edhe në qendër të Tiranës, si bastione të Helenizmit, që duhet të shërbejnë si simbole për të treguar karakterin helen të trojeve shqiptare. Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare nuk ka asnjë punë që të ngatërrohet me eshtrat e ushtarëve grekë. Greqia mund të dërgonte një prift të vetin për t u bërë shërbimet atyre dhe arkivolet mund të mbaheshin në konsullatën greke në Gjirokastër, siç u mbajtën eshtrat e ushtarëve gjermanë të vrarë në Shqipëri nga ambasada gjermane në Tiranë. Tekefundit, edhe grekët në Luftën e Dytë Botërore e kapërcyen kufirin shqiptar me qëllim okupimi dhe aneksimi dhe prova për këtë është në një momument zyrtar në qendër të Athinës, në monumentin e ushtarit të panjohur para parlamentit grek, ku emrat e qyteteve shqiptare si Gjirokastra, Saranda, Korça, Tepelena, Përmeti, Pogradeci paraqiten si vende të shenjta të helenizmit për të cilat ushtarët grekë kanë derdhur gjakun. Në këto rrethana, involvimi i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare në këto çështje, nuk mund të jetë një çështje e brendshme e komunitetit ortodoks, por një çështje e të gjithë shqiptarëve, pasi cënon sigurinë nacionale. Prandaj, kanë bërë mirë ata politikanë shqiptarë që janë shprehur në atë mënyrë dhe të tjerë duhet të kishin ndjekur shembullin e tyre. Shosharët duan që të na impresionojnë duke thënë se kush shan Janullatosin dhe Greqinë është antieuropian. Ata duan që ne europianizmin ta shohim si helenizëm. Kjo është një gjë qesharake se Greqia ka vetë probleme të mëdha me Europën, posaçërisht Bashkimin Europian, ku është pranuar dhe ka fituar benefice të mëdha vetëm në rrethanat specifike të Luftës së Ftohtë, kur qe e përkëdhelura e Perëndimit. Por, tash që rëndësia gjeopolitike e Greqisë është relativizuar mjaft, pasi ajo nuk është më bastion kundër invazionit rus në Mesdhe, ajo nuk shihet më si e privilegjuara e Perëndimit në Ballkan. Antiamerikanizmi virulent që dominon në shoqërinë greke i ka bërë SHBA-t që ta nxjerrin Greqinë nga lista e aleatëve gjeopolitikë (instalimi i bazave amerikane në Bullgari e tregon këtë) dhe madje ta perceptojnë si një rrezik për interesat amerikane në Ballkan. Pas të gjitha gjasave, Greqia tashmë po vjen koha që Greqia të paguajë koston e problemeve që i ka krijuar Perëndimit që kur është krijuar si shtet. Shpejt do të vijë koha që fqinjët e Greqisë, që kanë llogari të vjetra me të, të bashkohen për t i kërkuar revanshin asaj. Një kosto sigurisht që do të paguajnë dhe filogrekët tanë, të cilët atëherë ndoshta për të shpëtuar, sipas traditës së tyre kameleoneske do të shkojnë t i puthin dorën At Nikolla Markut, që atëherë do të jetë në vendin e Janullatosit.  

SOT.

----------


## Ermal 22

Me pelqeu pjesa e pare e artikullit te Myftarajt, pasi ai del hapur edhe ne bindejt e tij personale kur thote 
_"Si pjestar i një familjeje të islamizuar me forcë nga osmanët, por me traditë kriptokristiane, si shumësia e shqiptarëve muslimanë, unë jam riorientuar nga feja e të parëve, duke menduar se në kushtet e sotme feja më e mirë për shqiptarët është versioni protestant i Krishterimit."_

Te shohim si do debatoje Albo 2 pjeset e tij.
Nje gje verej une. Nuk ka pike dyshimi qe Janullatos ka bere shume per kishen shqiptare orthodhokse dhe mendoj qe pikerisht lidhjet e njohurite qe ka i kane lejuar qe te beje kaq shume investime, nderkohe qe miresite e tij i kane shtuar reputacionin dhe e kane bere lider te shquar shqpirteror. Duke pare edhe mbrojtjen e forte te Albos per te arrij ne perfundimin se nje pjese  [ndoshta shumica derrmuese] e orthodhokseve shqiptare kane rene ne nje lloj dashurie fetare me te. Te mos keqkuptohet termi i nenvizuar. Me kete dua te them qe nje besimtar qe ka rene kaq keq ne dashuri e ka te veshtire te shohe situaten nga perspektiva shqiptare, nga autoqefalizmi, nga kombetarizmi etj.
Vete ju Albo se fundi keni hedhur hije dyshimi mbi vete identitetin shqiptar dhe i jeni afruar atij epirot, biles me tone gati nenvleftesuese per ne. E ku se? pikerisht ne temen kur po diskutojme per greket dhe vorio epirin e tyre.Ky lloj qendrimi ka ftohur vete shqiptaret qe e shohin se nje orthodhoks si ti po i largohet kombit dhe po i sherben fese me cdo menyre e justifikim, duke bere qe te prishet disi edhe reputacioni yt si "shpirt shqiptari". E si mund te behemi ne perkrahes te ketij lloj orthodhoksizmi, i perfaqesuar fort prej teje, qe po perpiqet te na afroje me greket ne menyre te gabuar e ndoshta edhe antishqiptare.
Me siper permenda me ironi punen e justifikimit qe Janullatos mund te perdore, pra duke thene papritur qe "jam edhe une me gjak arvanitas". Shikojeni historine, shikojini shqiptaret ne 2 krahet e vendit: ne Itali arbereshet kane mbetur me fort shqiptare, ndersa ne Greqi jane te rralle arvanitasit qe thone se jane shqiptare. Pse, se pjese e makinacionit asimilues ka qene edhe kisha e fuqishme greke qe prodhoi edhe liderin tuaj te perkohshem. Pikerisht frika se ne te ardhmen do shohim me teper "arvanitas" ne token tone me shtyn te mos jem per nje lider grek, sado hyjnor te jete ai. Vete fakti qe disa nga ju ngrene lart Shen Kozmain qe mallkonte gjuhen shqipe, ben qe te shiheni me dyshim ne shqiptarizmin tuaj dhe sa i vleni kombit shqiptar qe gjuhen e ka nder elementet kryesor te bashkimit.

Keshtu dhe puna e Janullatosit. Ai po behet shkaku i ketyre perplasjeve pasi ju te dashuruarit nuk mund te merrni dot mendime me tru por vetem me zemer. Janullatosi qe te mbetet deri ne fund besimtar i madh e shqiptar i madh, sic the ti, nuk duhet kurre te kerkoje shtetesine shqiptare. 
Pse eshte e keqe kerkimi i nenshtetesise? 
a) Sepse ju nxjerr ju orthodhoksit tane si inferiore qe nuk nxjerrin dot ende nje lider tuajin pas kaq vitesh.
b) sepse ju nxjerr si pragmatista te dashuruar qe nuk po mund te ecni me kembet tuaja. Disa mund te thone se ju pelqejne investimet, bursat, lidhjet etj etj qe ka krijuar mjeshtri shpirteror Janullatos
c) Janullatos duhet ta kuptoje se misioni i tij ishte rindertimi i kishes sone dhe ai qofte bekuar, por, sic e the ti Albo, ne jemi nje popull i huaj per te dhe cdo komb ka nevoje per njerezit e vet
d) Duke kerkuar nenshtetesine ai sjell ne mend te kaluaren e hidhur ne lidhje me kishen greke, dhe faktet qe e kane perziere ate me qeverine Greke apo me vorio-epirista nuk jane ne favor te tij.
e) nenshtetesia e tij ve shqiptaret ne pergjithesi ne pozite te veshtire pasi Shqiperia mbetet Shqiperi, dhe krijon nje ndjesi jo te mire nderbesimi dhe behet shembull i keq per 2 besimet e tjera te medha. Nqs duam ti afrohemi Greqise e grekeve duhet te kemi guximin e aftesine ta bejme kete me njerezit tane.

Edhe s'ka nevoje te vini etiketime te kota pasi po shkruaj si shqiptar e ne nje forum shqiptar e pa doreza fetare.

----------


## Albo

> Me pelqeu pjesa e pare e artikullit te Myftarajt, pasi ai del hapur edhe ne bindejt e tij personale kur thote 
> "Si pjestar i një familjeje të islamizuar me forcë nga osmanët, por me traditë kriptokristiane, si shumësia e shqiptarëve muslimanë, unë jam riorientuar nga feja e të parëve, duke menduar se në kushtet e sotme feja më e mirë për shqiptarët është versioni protestant i Krishterimit."


Me sa duket, ti nuk e ke idene se kush eshte Kastriot Myftaraj, po ta kishe nuk do ta citoje pasi eshte "shejtan budallai" me i madh shqiptar i tranzicionit shqiptar. Bej nje kerkim ne forum apo ne internet per tu njohur me 100 pseudonimet, dialektet, fytyrat, besimet, kauzat, pergojimet, e nje askushi me emrin "Kastriot Myftaraj".

Ai "rrefimi" me lart i Myftaraj dëshmon hapur donkishotizmin e tij ne mendim: Kastriot Myftaraj eshte i orientuar ndaj "fese te te pareve" por nuk na thote se cila eshte feja e te pareve. Te kete qene protestantizmi feja e te pareve tane?! Dhe sic eshte tipike per njerezit qe nuk kane asnje kornize historike dhe shpirterore referimi, Myftaraj na aplikon parimin e asaj nuses se fshatit: "Per inat te time vjehrre, do te fle me mullixhine!" Per inat te orthodhoksise e katolicizmit do te perqafoj protestantizmin. Por si nje donkishot qe eshte, edhe ne ato dy rreshta qe shkruan e deshmon "qafirllekun" e tij: Don Kishoti beson se "shqiptaret" (numri shumes) duhet te zgjedhin protestantizmin. Nuk ka mesuar ende te shkruaje ne veten e pare njejes.

Eshte njesoj si ai femija, i biri i nje gjykatesi te ndershem, te dali e te thote qe une e kam dashur shume babane tim dhe po punoj qe te ve ne vend amanetin e tij, por ne kushtet e krijuara, eshte me mire qe une te merrem me trafiqe e korrupsion.

Albo

----------


## diikush

eshte skandaloz fakti qe Janullatusi ka drejtuar dhe vazhdon te drejtoje kishen ortodokse shqiptare.

Shqiptaret kane pasur kishe dhe besim ortodoks (ashtu si edhe katolik dhe musliman) shume shume kohe me pare se Janullatusi ti binte maces me luge. Si nuk u vjen zorr ortodoksve shqiptare qe kane nje te huaj ne krye te kishes se tyre? A thua se u mbaruan shqiptaret? 

E per me teper ta quash kete dhunti nga perendia eshte qyaja mi none... a thua Janullatusi eshte Krishti vete ... pffff




> O shqipetare te mire, perse merreni me Anastas-era e Janullatos-a?!
> *Sa me shume te germosh folene e grerezave, aq me shume kafshime do maresh.*
> Po ca vlere ka nenshtetesia shqipetare?E merr apo s`e merr?Po tek e fundit nder po i ben Shqiperise, pasi her e vetme qe degjoj qe nje i huaj kerkon neshtetesi shqipetare.
> Kjo tregon qe Shqiperia po ngrihet pak ne nivelin e adhurueses "ballkanike".Te ndiheni krenar per kete veprim te anastasit.
> 
> *Nejse,- me hamendje po shkruaj,-pasi as qe ja kam idene se c`behet andej*.


Atehere mire ben te mesosh dhe jo te japesh sugjerime, meqenese nuk e paske idene   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Albo

> Duke pare edhe mbrojtjen e forte te Albos per te arrij ne perfundimin se nje pjese [ndoshta shumica derrmuese] e orthodhokseve shqiptare kane rene ne nje lloj dashurie fetare me te. Te mos keqkuptohet termi i nenvizuar. Me kete dua te them qe nje besimtar qe ka rene kaq keq ne dashuri e ka te veshtire te shohe situaten nga perspektiva shqiptare, nga autoqefalizmi, nga kombetarizmi etj.


Djalosh, ti nuk e ke idene se kush eshte kryepeshkopi Anastas. Ti nuk e ke idene se kush eshte komuniteti orthodhoks. Prandaj lexo e meso mbi kryepeshkopin Anastas dhe komunitetin orthodhoks, dhe pastaj hajde dhe jep mendim perseri ne kete teme.

Kryepeshkopi Anastas, Apostull i ditëve tona.

Albo

----------

